# John McAfee aka Stuffmonger wanted for Murder



## AmorRoark

> *Exclusive: John McAfee Wanted for Murder (Updated)*
> 
> Jeff Wise
> 
> Antivirus pioneer John McAfee is on the run from murder charges, Belize police say. According to Marco Vidal, head of the national police force's Gang Suppression Unit, McAfee is a prime suspect in the murder of American expatriate Gregory Faull, who was gunned down Saturday night at his home in San Pedro Town on the island of Ambergris Caye.
> Details remain sketchy so far, but residents say that Faull was a well-liked builder who hailed originally from California. The two men had been at odds for some time. Last Wednesday, Faull filed a formal complaint against McAfee with the mayor's office, asserting that McAfee had fired off guns and exhibited "roguish behavior." Their final disagreement apparently involved dogs.
> 
> UPDATE: Here is the official police statement:
> 
> MURDER
> On Sunday the 11th November, 2012 at 8:00am acting upon information received, San Pedro Police visited 5 ¾ miles North of San Pedro Town where they saw 52 year old U.S National Mr. GREGORY VIANT FAULL, of the said address, lying face up in a pool of blood with an apparent gunshot wound on the upper rear part of his head apparently dead. Initial investigation revealed that on the said date at 7:20am LUARA TUN, 39years, Belizean Housekeeper of Boca Del Rio Area, San Pedro Town went to the house of Mr. Faull to do her daily chores when she saw him laying inside of the hall motionless, Faull was last seen alive around 10:00pm on 10.11.12 and he lived alone. No signs of forced entry was seen, A (1) laptop computer brand and serial number unknown and (1) I-Phone was discovered missing. The body was found in the hall of the upper flat of the house. A single luger brand 9 mm expended shells was found at the first stairs leading up to the upper flat of the building. The body of Faull was taken to KHMH Morgue where it awaits a Post Mortem Examination. Police have not established a motive so far but are following several leads.
> 
> As we reported last week, McAfee has become increasingly estranged from his fellow expatriates in recent years. His behavior has become increasingly erratic, and by his own admission he had begun associating with some of the most notorious gangsters in Belize.
> 
> Since our piece ran on last week, several readers have come forward with additional information that sheds light on the change in McAfee's behavior. In July of 2010, shortly before Allison Adonizio pulled the plug on their quorum-sensing project and fled the country, McAfee began posting on a drug-focused Russian message board called Bluelight about his attempts to purify the psychoactive compounds colloquially known as "bath salts."
> 
> Writing under the name "stuffmonger," a handle he has used on other online message boards, McAfee posted more than 200 times over the next nine months about his ongoing quest to purify psychoactive drugs from compounds commercially available over the internet. "I'm a huge fan of MDPV," he wrote. "I think it's the finest drug ever conceived, not just for the indescribable hypersexuality, but also for the smooth euphoria and mild comedown."




Full story: http://gizmodo.com/5959812/john-mcafee-wanted-for-murder


----------



## MrGrunge

This thread kinda blew my mind...


----------



## FoX

All of this certainly captured my attention.


----------



## animal_cookie

all i can say is wow.


----------



## MrGrunge

Although, really, it doesn't surprise me that the guy behind McAfee is a murderer.  I always assumed that organization was run by a least a few pieces of shit.


----------



## tambourine-man

NOD32 4eva


----------



## FoX

Here's Gizmodo's initial reporting on McAfee: http://gizmodo.com/5958877/secrets-schemes-and-lots-of-guns-inside-john-mcafees-heart-of-darkness


----------



## sekio

I just about shit myself when I saw the screen shot ...



> Exclusive: John McAfee Wanted for Murder (Updated)
> Jeff Wise
> 
> Antivirus pioneer John McAfee is on the run from murder charges, Belize police say. According to Marco Vidal, head of the national police force's Gang Suppression Unit, McAfee is a prime suspect in the murder of American expatriate Gregory Faull, who was gunned down Saturday night at his home in San Pedro Town on the island of Ambergris Caye.
> 
> Details remain sketchy so far, but residents say that Faull was a well-liked builder who hailed originally from California. The two men had been at odds for some time. Last Wednesday, Faull filed a formal complaint against McAfee with the mayor's office, asserting that McAfee had fired off guns and exhibited "roguish behavior." Their final disagreement apparently involved dog
> 
> UPDATE: Here is the official police statement:
> 
> MURDER
> On Sunday the 11th November, 2012 at 8:00am acting upon information received, San Pedro Police visited 5 ¾ miles North of San Pedro Town where they saw 52 year old U.S National Mr. GREGORY VIANT FAULL, of the said address, lying face up in a pool of blood with an apparent gunshot wound on the upper rear part of his head apparently dead. Initial investigation revealed that on the said date at 7:20am LUARA TUN, 39years, Belizean Housekeeper of Boca Del Rio Area, San Pedro Town went to the house of Mr. Faull to do her daily chores when she saw him laying inside of the hall motionless, Faull was last seen alive around 10:00pm on 10.11.12 and he lived alone. No signs of forced entry was seen, A (1) laptop computer brand and serial number unknown and (1) I-Phone was discovered missing. The body was found in the hall of the upper flat of the house. A single luger brand 9 mm expended shells was found at the first stairs leading up to the upper flat of the building. The body of Faull was taken to KHMH Morgue where it awaits a Post Mortem Examination. Police have not established a motive so far but are following several leads.
> 
> As we reported last week, McAfee has become increasingly estranged from his fellow expatriates in recent years. His behavior has become increasingly erratic, and by his own admission he had begun associating with some of the most notorious gangsters in Belize.
> 
> Since our piece ran on last week, several readers have come forward with additional information that sheds light on the change in McAfee's behavior.* In July of 2010, shortly before Allison Adonizio pulled the plug on their quorum-sensing project and fled the country, McAfee began posting on a drug-focused Russian-hosted message board called Bluelight about his attempts to purify the psychoactive compounds colloquially known as "bath salts."
> 
> Writing under the name "stuffmonger," a handle he has used on other online message boards, McAfee posted more than 200 times over the next nine months about his ongoing quest to purify psychoactive drugs from compounds commercially available over the internet. "I'm a huge fan of MDPV," he wrote. "I think it's the finest drug ever conceived, not just for the indescribable hypersexuality, but also for the smooth euphoria and mild comedown."*



And yeah, that's the antivirus guy...

http://gizmodo.com/5959812/john-mcafee-wanted-for-murder


----------



## 23536

so bizarre

But it's pretty poetic to go from fighting computer viruses to actual bacteria.  When I was little I thought they were the same thing.


----------



## MrGrunge

Mr. McAfee's original Bluelight thread can be found here:  http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/541627-Hello-and-an-MDPV-Question

Apparently he caused a bit of a row in ADD back in the day.


----------



## Ody

Apparently he doesn't take no for an answer when it comes to sex, oh well, just another trashbag yuppie to die in prison.


----------



## sekio

I have a feeling the MDPV abuse wasn't doing him any favours.


----------



## Belisarius

I love Bluelight...


----------



## Care

Crazy.


----------



## L2R

what the what


----------



## 23536

comment posted on the Gizmodo article:



> gjubilee and 15 more Reply
> Whats with the rise of rectally administered sunstances? Been reading about fraternities where people are pouring alcohol into their rectums through a tube, take drugs absorbed the same way, etc. since when did inserting things into your ass go from "uhhh no" to "hell yeah" (this is not anti gay in anyway. What you do is your own choice. Im just talking about widespread cultural acceptance). Damnit im sure this is now going to be interpreted as some sort of bigottd thing so im jsut going to stop this thought process in its tracks.



By his logic, everyone that swallows pills is a cocksucker.


----------



## mattnotrik

Heres his original threads by stuffmonger

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/541627-Hello-and-an-MDPV-Question

Pictures of his crazy drug lab in Belize also inside


----------



## Aether

I can't believe this is actually real
i can't believe he was actually stuffmonger and everything he posted as stuffmonger was real


----------



## Wyld 4 X

animal_cookie said:


> all i can say is wow.



This, me too.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I read about this when I checked my email today.  I'm going to keep following it.  I wonder who else is here we don't know about?


----------



## deekan

Oww my brain. Dude really loves his perv powder


----------



## Bardeaux

Wow, that's really trippy. 

It makes me wonder what other more high profile people are browsing and posting on BL


----------



## Escher's Waterfall

Woah!


----------



## 23536

update: he's not a suspect, but a person of interest:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/belize-wants-quiz-anti-computer-003925911.html


----------



## junglejuice

Wow...

:D


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

sekio said:


> I have a feeling the MDPV abuse wasn't doing him any favours.



a reasonable conclusion


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

haha you trippin' mang?

Bardeaux I concur


----------



## S.J.B.

That is wild!


----------



## slimvictor

> several readers have come forward with additional information that sheds light on the change in McAfee's behavior. In July of 2010, shortly before Allison Adonizio pulled the plug on their quorum-sensing project and fled the country, McAfee began posting on a drug-focused Russian-hosted message board called Bluelight



How did several readers of gizmodo know that McAfee was on Bluelight?
And does that fact that he was on Bluelight truly "shed light" on his behavior change -is it because drug users are often murderers, and murderers are often drug users?


----------



## YellowNikes

well in that PV thread he started he eventually states his name, and that he is in Belize...


----------



## anons

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/11/threatlevel_1112_mcafee/

he talked with wired today and says the cops are lying and he is innocent


----------



## 23536

If the cops of a 3rd world country wanted to detain me, I'd run too, regardless of guilt or innocence.


----------



## Ody

23536 said:


> If the cops of a 3rd world country wanted to detain me, I'd run too, regardless of guilt or innocence.



I can see the logic, especially if you are a well to do foreigner. All states are a racket, but is Belize really an extraordinary police state compared to Afghanistan or Dixie?


----------



## Ody

anons said:


> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/11/threatlevel_1112_mcafee/
> 
> he talked with wired today and says the cops are lying and he is innocent



For his families sake we can hope so I reckon.


----------



## chrissie

hrm, conflicting statements in these articles


wired article:


> Marco Vidal, the head of Belize’s Gang Suppression Unit, says that McAfee is a “prime suspect” in Faull’s death



yahoo/reuters article:


> Police in Belize want to question U.S. anti-computer virus software pioneer John McAfee in connection with the murder of a neighbor he had been quarrelling with, but they say he remains a person of interest at this time and is not a suspect.



--

wired article:


> He spoke specifically about Faull. “This is not something he would ever do,” McAfee said. “I mean, he’s an angry sort of guy but he would never hurt a dog.”



yahoo/reuters article:


> Segura said McAfee had been at odds with Faull for some time. He accused his neighbor of poisoning his dogs earlier this year and filed an official complaint.


----------



## shimazu

their product is borderline bloatware anyway. More like John Smackafee, he'll probably
get off on a technicality only expensive lawyers know about


----------



## mattnotrik

Ody said:


> I can see the logic, especially if you are a well to do foreigner. All states are a racket, but is Belize really an extraordinary police state compared to Afghanistan or Dixie?



He has already stated he has paid $2m in "gifts" to the local police


----------



## !_MDMA_!

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> I read about this when I checked my email today.  I'm going to keep following it.  I wonder who else is here we don't know about?



the only famous people ive known to be on here was that intervention dxm kid and this guy

but the possibilities are endless and interesting to ponder


----------



## amanitadine

AmorRoark said:


> ...McAfee had fired off guns and exhibited "roguish behavior." Their final disagreement apparently involved dogs.



Well, I guess ol' Stuff wasn't lying about the dogs at least! 

I am impressed. I've been on Bluelight off and on since 1999 and this is certainly the most unusual and hilarious episode I can recall. Whodda thunk, the perfect confluence of McAfee, eccentric genius and the jungle, "bath salts", sex, murder, and Bluelight? This is a certain press mans wild dream!

Cheers


----------



## Albion

I didn't realise he was the same McAffee the antivirus software is named after...

You couldn't write this stuff.


----------



## spacejunk

fucking crazy.


----------



## amanitadine

Well according to Fox News, that bastion of journalistic integrity, they do have a suspect in custody, but are still searching  for Stuff as well. Conspiracy!  But more importantly, McAfee's descent into the maelstrom that is "bath salts" began after the death of a friend from their shared interest in "low flying tricycles". That's how it always begins, innit?  Wtf. . . :D

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/11/12/us-antivirus-legend-john-mcafee-wanted-for-murder-in-belize/


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> their product is borderline bloatware anyway.



I don't know that any of that is his fault.  He sold the company in 1995 or something.


----------



## severely etarded

Albion said:


> I didn't realise he was the same McAffee the antivirus software is named after...
> 
> You couldn't write this stuff.


Dude was on bluelight! wtf? hahaha crazy shit


----------



## nuke

I can't believe I taught John McAfee how to purify MDPV. 8(

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/541627-Hello-and-an-MDPV-Question


----------



## sekio

That's something to put on your resume.


----------



## Newbierock

nuke said:


> I can't believe I taught John McAfee how to purify MDPV. 8(
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/541627-Hello-and-an-MDPV-Question




LMAO. That's something to be telling the grandkids one day. This shit is absolutely insane..


----------



## severely etarded

I found this in another forum. Funny as hell!


----------



## Albion

Oh my :D


----------



## amanitadine

Stuff is looking pretty decent at 67 years old and on a 3-4 year super duper  tan PV XL binge! Especially the pics where he is posing with his tribal tattoos and the shotgun. The 17 year old local girlfriend don't hurt. Fuck RV's and Harleys, right? This is the new way to buck/embrace the inevitable age conundrum!


----------



## severely etarded

^ If they arrest him, I say we start a "free stuffmonger" campaign!


----------



## hamhurricane

When I read this I thought my head was going to explode. I knew there was something really unusual going on with him but just assumed he was an incredibly rich (young) guy who decided to go off and do his own bacterial MDPV research.

Someone please make sure to save all his posts if they have not already.


----------



## amanitadine

^ made my fricking day alright!


----------



## animal_cookie

latest update from wired with audio of the interview: http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/11/john-mcafee-audio-interview/


----------



## Diloadid

Aether said:


> I can't believe this is actually real
> i can't believe he was actually stuffmonger and everything he posted as stuffmonger was real



I didn't realize how popular blue light was until at the last rehab center I was at I met somebody who was Into drug discussion and blue light came up. We then discussed how positive of a place bl is. So it is a small world, but kind of sad. I personally have only used MDPV three times back in mid 2007. It didn't appeal to me then, and even with my current Interest in stimulants it still doesn't appeal to me. I though it felt like a less empathonogenic methylone.


----------



## tackyspiral

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> I read about this when I checked my email today.  I'm going to keep following it.  I wonder who else is here we don't know about?



bluelight has all types i mean think how many members there are and statistically speaking at least a few are murderers its just interesting because we know this guys username


----------



## Afterm4th

HeadphonesandLSD said:


> Wow...I read this on slashdot yesterday and I thought "Forum based in russia?  BL?




I read this too. I was like wtf, bluelight aint russian. Its just hosted in russia.


Aaaaanyways. I dont usually log into bluelight, but when I do, its to comment on how fucked up McAfee Is.


----------



## 23536

hamhurricane said:


> When I read this I thought my head was going to explode. I knew there was something really unusual going on with him but just assumed he was an incredibly rich (young) guy who decided to go off and do his own bacterial MDPV research.



You should fly down there and talk to him.


----------



## hamhurricane

^^^^
I _very much_ want to. If anyone has a connection to McAfee or contact info feel free to PM me.


----------



## Albion

hamhurricane said:


> ^^^^
> I _very much_ want to. If anyone has a connection to McAfee or contact info feel free to PM me.



I do!

stuffmonger


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

"stuffmonger has not made any friends yet"


----------



## stardust.hero

He's certainly going to have a bunch if he ever signs on again... guaranteed lol


----------



## MrGrunge

^ I dunno...do people really want to be friends with a(n) (alleged) murderer?

Honestly, I hate everything about this guy.  His bio just screams "sleazeball" to me.

Test for sleazeballs:

- Middle-Aged man with a 17 y/o girlfriend?  Check.
- Drug of Choice bathsalts?  Check.
- Works for a man who has sex with dogs? Check.
- Tribal tats and shotguns?  Check.
- Created a terrible, terrible, terrible Anti-Virus software? Check, Check, Check.

Fuck this guy.


----------



## rachamim

I'm more than a little disappointed that all these posters are talking shi* about the man and already talking as if he has been judged and convicted. I guess it shouldn't suprise me. After all, BL is merely a microcosm, a mirror of society and the world at large but it is still a sad thing. Expat communities are full of whining ne'er do wells who are jealous for the most petty of reasons. Supposedly Stuffmonger lost a large chunk of the $100 Million he earned from the buyout but he is still quite wealthy. Most expats are eeking out a threadbare retirement that they couldn't afford in the States, and in the case of Belize, the UK. So, jealous expats and a Third World police force swear he is guilty ("person of interest" wink wink)  and that is more than enough for most BLers posting in this thread, perfect.


----------



## Afterm4th

MrGrunge said:


> ^ I dunno...do people really want to be friends with a(n) (alleged) murderer?
> 
> Honestly, I hate everything about this guy.  His bio just screams "sleazeball" to me.
> 
> Test for sleazeballs:
> 
> - Middle-Aged man with a 17 y/o girlfriend?  Check.
> - Drug of Choice bathsalts?  Check.
> - Works for a man who has sex with dogs? Check.
> - Tribal tats and shotguns?  Check.
> - Created a terrible, terrible, terrible Anti-Virus software? Check, Check, Check.
> 
> Fuck this guy.





Im installing McAfee just for the lulz. Real time scanning turned off (Antiviruses are for pussies anyways).


Why? Because I can make it sound bad ass. Fuck yeah. My antivirus was made by a guy who shoots people and does bathsalts. Who was yours made by? Kasperski? He was a pussy who had his son kidnapped and had to pay millions to get him back.


My antivirus is more bad ass than your antivirus. McAfee. Fuck yeah.



But really, sucks about the dead guy. 


rachamim, you're right. He could be not guilty of any of this.

Time will tell


----------



## MrGrunge

D'awww - Rachamim has a little man-crush on a fellow expat.

Maybe it's because they both like their women high school age, or maybe it's because they prefer the exotic thrills of third world countries - but I think a kindred spirit has appeared, nonetheless.  Mazeltov.


----------



## severely etarded

MrGrunge said:


> ^ I dunno...do people really want to be friends with a(n) (alleged) murderer?
> 
> Honestly, I hate everything about this guy.  His bio just screams "sleazeball" to me.
> 
> Test for sleazeballs:
> 
> - Middle-Aged man with a 17 y/o girlfriend?  Check.
> - Drug of Choice bathsalts?  Check.
> - Works for a man who has sex with dogs? Check.
> - Tribal tats and shotguns?  Check.
> - Created a terrible, terrible, terrible Anti-Virus software? Check, Check, Check.
> 
> Fuck this guy.


67 year old man with a 17 year old girlfriend. But then again, it's Belize and it's not very uncommon in some foreign countries for 60+ year old men (especially millionaires) to have girl friends that are 15-16 either. It's not like she was 12, which is actually acceptable in some parts of Mexico, the country just south of the border of the US....

If I was a 67 year old millionaire, and a 17 year old girl was into my drugs and money...why not? 17 is not that young. In texas it is legal for a 17 year old to date a 67 year old man. I believe in some other states like Arkansas, the age is 16. Here in TX if you commit any crime at 17, even a misdemeanor, you go to the county jail, not juvie. You are tried as an adult, and your criminal record follows you for the rest of your life.

At worst to me it seems like he was a sex addict (I think most humans are to some extent...) and liked PEEVEE because it got him good erections and a powerful sex-drive in his 60's... And he is an _*accused*_ murderer.



			
				rachamim said:
			
		

> I'm more than a little disappointed that all these posters are talking shi* about the man and already talking as if he has been judged and convicted. I guess it shouldn't suprise me. After all, BL is merely a microcosm, a mirror of society and the world at large but it is still a sad thing. Expat communities are full of whining ne'er do wells who are jealous for the most petty of reasons. Supposedly Stuffmonger lost a large chunk of the $100 Million he earned from the buyout but he is still quite wealthy. Most expats are eeking out a threadbare retirement that they couldn't afford in the States, and in the case of Belize, the UK. So, jealous expats and a Third World police force swear he is guilty ("person of interest" wink wink) and that is more than enough for most BLers posting in this thread, perfect.


 exactly.



			
				Grunge said:
			
		

> D'awww - Rachamim has a little man-crush on a fellow expat.
> 
> Maybe it's because they both like their women high school age, or maybe it's because they prefer the exotic thrills of third world countries - but I think a kindred spirit has appeared, nonetheless. Mazeltov.


Are you gay? Most straight super-rich rich guys seek for the prettiest/youngest matured female they can get. It's human nature. For straight guys anyway.

There's also high school aged men who like 40+ women. I don't see what's so wrong with that. Ever heard, "whatever floats your boat"?



Afterm4th said:


> I read this too. I was like wtf, bluelight aint russian. Its just hosted in russia.



actually BL isn't even hosted in Russia. It's hosted in Rotterdam, NL. The domain is registered in russia, that's all. The hosting is in the Netherlands.


----------



## MrGrunge

severely etarded said:


> There's also high school aged men who like 40+ women. I don't see what's so wrong with that. Ever heard, "whatever floats your boat"?



I have, and I bet Chris Hansen has, too.  Of course men are naturally attracted to young women - but a difference in age is also a difference in wisdom.  Mature men going after immature women is sad in my book.

For what it's worth, I think Hugh Hefner is a sleazy creep too.


----------



## naughtynicknails

Although i have nothing to add about the article at the moment..

Will people stop calling the drugs bath salts? They're not, and never were..


----------



## amanitadine

^ sure they are, in the popular lexicon and in the eyes of the press, through which we are viewing, dissecting, mocking, etc this. I understand where you are coming from, hence "bath salts" in my posts, but rollin' with the bath salts moniker just adds to the unscriptable absurdity to all this. This is bluelight. We all know this is MDPV.


----------



## rachamim

Grunge: I find it amazing that you post about "immaturity" as you hide behind a computer screen with a silly madeup name hurling out vile insults. You find THAT mature?

As for your "comments," if Stuffmonger had been 23 with a 22 year old girlfriend I would have made exactly the same post. I believe in a Presumption of Innocence. Moreover, there is a suspect already sitting in jail and has been since before the story was publicised. The man had made the admittedly stupid mistake of interjecting himself and his views into local politics, something no foreigner should ever do...especially in a Third World nation. Even the Prime Minister had issues with him.

As for your comments about older men with younger women...I understand most Americans never even hold passports and so your ignorance isn't at all suprising. In my country of residence people graduate highschool at 15 and 16 and by 19 often have Bachelor Degrees and entering the adult world as any 22 year old would in the US, or 27 year old in my nation, Israel. Maturity isn't dependent upon age and different cultures have different standards. Westerners as a whole have this arrogant belief that theirs is the only way of life. Newsflash: It isn't. In any regard, if all you can say about me is that I am a 45 year old man with a 20 year old girlfriend, I must not be doing too bad (as if I actually give a shi* how you perceive me).

Finally, your homophobia seems almost infantile, phrases like "mancrush?" Hahaha, get some help man.


----------



## P A

Jeff Wise said:


> McAfee began posting on a drug-focused *Russian* message board called Bluelight



I lold.

Also, ITT: Apologists for pedophiles.


----------



## amanitadine

^ well you should see his posts over at the hyperlab!!


----------



## rachamim

PA: I do not expect Mods to be intellectuals, or to be any more intelligent than the average BLer, but any Mod tossing out Association Fallacies shouldn't be moderating anyone or anything. It isn't even Logic 101. Discussing a Presumption of Innocence is "defending a paedophile" in your mind? More to the point, having a 17 year old girlfriend doesn't make a person a paedophile. At the very least do yourself a favour and study the word so that you understand the nature of the ad hominem you casually toss out (yet another thing Mods should never do).


----------



## Dmytry

MrGrunge said:


> Mr. McAfee's original Bluelight thread can be found here:  http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/541627-Hello-and-an-MDPV-Question
> 
> Apparently he caused a bit of a row in ADD back in the day.



ohshit i remember this thread. so weird


----------



## amanitadine

MrGrunge said:


> I have, and I bet Chris Hansen has, too.  Of course men are naturally attracted to young women - but a difference in age is also a difference in wisdom.  Mature men going after immature women is sad in my book.
> 
> For what it's worth, I think Hugh Hefner is a sleazy creep too.



The vast majority of your posts in this thread are vapid, dull, and some downright disagreeable so i just ignore them, but I do the feel the need to point out that geezers living abroad on their own terms, experimenting and manipulating certian volatile psychotropics and doing whatever the hell they want with their lives with uber panache kicks a  serious amount of ass in my book. 17 yr old girlfriend? Even fucking better. Who gives a toss if he is guilty or not at this point? We don't know! But i recognize badassedness immediately, so , cheers!


----------



## YellowNikes

quit being a dick rachamin, mcgrunge hasnt really said anything to hateful he is just stating his opinion. YOU are the one being hateful, and being a huge hypocrite like very ironically so lol


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Of course people should be allowed to do whatever they want.  Frankly, I don't care if this guy was banging a fourteen year old as long as it was consensual.  Young girls are easy to impress though, and the fact that some men like to take advantage of this earns them my contempt.

Idolize this guy all you want - there's no accounting for taste in role models.



YellowNikes said:


> quit being a dick rachamin, mcgrunge hasnt really said anything to hateful he is just stating his opinion. YOU are the one being hateful, and being a huge hypocrite like very ironically so lol



No, I was drunkenly trolling him .

Given that Rachamim is a bit of a self-important narcissist, I knew he'd have a long winded rebuttal for me.  Didn't disappoint.


----------



## 23536

I'd like to meet a self-effacing narcissist.


----------



## Afterm4th

23536 said:


> I'd like to meet a self-effacing narcissist.



it doesnt exist. Oxymoron.


But anyways lets stop the childish bickering. This is my first time on bluelight in a long time. I came back because McAfee was on bluelight.






QUESTION FOR THE MODS:

If we know where he is roughly, would suggesting to go look for him be in violation of the "Do not ask for or provide drug sources or hookups" rule?


----------



## MrGrunge

23536 said:


> I'd like to meet a self-effacing narcissist.



I'm trying to imagine what a vain Louis CK would sound like.


----------



## 23536

Afterm4th said:


> QUESTION FOR THE MODS:
> 
> If we know where he is roughly, would suggesting to go look for him be in violation of the "Do not ask for or provide drug sources or hookups" rule?



Normally it would be, but HH is a journalist.


----------



## slimvictor




----------



## !_MDMA_!

rachamim said:


> Grunge: I find it amazing that you post about "immaturity" as you hide behind a computer screen with a silly madeup name hurling out vile insults. You find THAT mature?
> 
> As for your "comments," if Stuffmonger had been 23 with a 22 year old girlfriend I would have made exactly the same post. I believe in a Presumption of Innocence. Moreover, there is a suspect already sitting in jail and has been since before the story was publicised. The man had made the admittedly stupid mistake of interjecting himself and his views into local politics, something no foreigner should ever do...especially in a Third World nation. Even the Prime Minister had issues with him.
> 
> As for your comments about older men with younger women...I understand most Americans never even hold passports and so your ignorance isn't at all suprising. In my country of residence people graduate highschool at 15 and 16 and by 19 often have Bachelor Degrees and entering the adult world as any 22 year old would in the US, or 27 year old in my nation, Israel. Maturity isn't dependent upon age and different cultures have different standards. Westerners as a whole have this arrogant belief that theirs is the only way of life. Newsflash: It isn't. In any regard, if all you can say about me is that I am a 45 year old man with a 20 year old girlfriend, I must not be doing too bad (as if I actually give a shi* how you perceive me).
> 
> Finally, your homophobia seems almost infantile, phrases like "mancrush?" Hahaha, get some help man.



the world you're looking for is cultural relativism


----------



## rachamim

The "world"? You mean "word" but should have said "phase." I have a degree in an anthropological genre so I am well acquainted with the phrase. However, I do not agree with you because the Relativist position deals in absolutes. Von Herder was a moron (it isn't "Nurture" but Nurture AND Nature that make us who we are). Still, interesting you would have said that seeing as how I just finished posting a thread about Cultural and Moral Relativism in P and S Forum.


----------



## crOOk

rachamim said:


> The "world"? You mean "word" but should have said "phase." I have a degree in an anthropological genre so I am well acquainted with the phrase. However, I do not agree with you because the Relativist position deals in absolutes. Von Herder was a moron (it isn't "Nurture" but Nurture AND Nature that make us who we are). Still, interesting you would have said that seeing as how I just finished posting a thread about Cultural and Moral Relativism in P and S Forum.


I would have to sympathize with rachamins posts here for what it's worth.

Gained huuuuge lulz from this thread, thanks a lot!! :D

btw I think most of you guys who are stunned to find out McAfee is a BL member would suffer a full blown stroke if you found out who else is among the active BL members.


----------



## stardust.hero

crOOk said:


> btw I think most of you guys who are stunned to find out McAfee is a BL member would suffer a full blown stroke if you found out who else is among the active BL members.



You leave my mind to giddily wander.


----------



## amanitadine

I can say with certainty that there are some members of bluelight that would blow dudes minds if they knew who they really were. From all walks of life, some obvious as to why they are here, some totally inexplicable. And that's just the handful I know of! Who knows about the rest! I want Stuffmonger to post in this thread. He certainly is blowing up the press with endless interviews while on the run. . ..


----------



## AmorRoark

I don't think he'd jeopardize getting caught just to please a bunch of druggies.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

crOOk said:


> I would have to sympathize with rachamins posts here for what it's worth.
> 
> Gained huuuuge lulz from this thread, thanks a lot!! :D
> 
> btw I think most of you guys who are stunned to find out McAfee is a BL member would suffer a full blown stroke if you found out who else is among the active BL members.



enlighten us


----------



## amanitadine

AmorRoark said:


> I don't think he'd jeopardize getting caught just to please a bunch of druggies.




I'm amazed he is talking as much as he is to the press. Daily. Wired already has en e-book available, which is mostly comprised of new and old interviews with the same dude. This is why HH needs to talk to him, we need more druggie and chemistry details than we are getting now!!


----------



## change-jug

Holy fucking shit! This is so crazy. I remember reading that Stuffmonger thread while it was still active! Reading that thread was what made me try MDPV for the first time. Whoa. I`m just totally bamboozled. 

What a small crazy world we live in.


----------



## severely etarded

amanitadine said:


> I can say with certainty that there are some members of bluelight that would blow dudes minds if they knew who they really were. From all walks of life, some obvious as to why they are here, some totally inexplicable. And that's just the handful I know of! Who knows about the rest! I want Stuffmonger to post in this thread. He certainly is blowing up the press with endless interviews while on the run. . ..



I'm Charlie Sheen


----------



## foolsgold

severely etarded said:


> I'm Charlie Sheen



and we feel for you man we really do


----------



## Jabberwocky

gizmodo said:
			
		

> "Stuffmonger's claims were discredited," a senior moderator later wrote, "and he vanished." /quote]
> Where/when were they discredited?  Still reading through a lot of his stuff.
> 
> DAMN.
> 
> guy swears that his 'tan' was the holy grail and was out in (seemingly solitude?) jungle trying to get to the bottom of it.  a goddamned jungle lab (it's no joke look at the thread lol).  this guy writes like was he spending 24fucking7 off his face, fucking and trying to solve his mystery!
> NTTAWWT.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

lol, thats just too insane. seriously i wonder who else lurks around on here...


----------



## amanitadine

McAfee has started a blog at www.whoismcafee.com and posts and responds to comments quite frequently. He is now claiming the whole Stuffmonger/bluelight/tan thread was just a prank but I am skeptical. Not just because I want it to be true but the tenor throughout reeks of peevee addled madness, as I alluded to in the thread, and he was damned determined to get others to replicate his results. If it was a prank it was one he put an _amazing_ amount of time and energy into.  Also managed to cause enough of a furor on the island to get raided for a suspected "methamphetamine lab". In depth prank! I think now that he is wanted for murder he is trying to distance himself from the "bath salts" madness and is now emphatic about never doing drugs. Bah. Bring it on Stuffmonger!


----------



## Albion

Even if it was a prank, it was a MDPV-induced obsession of a prank.


----------



## tamarinds

PV rules the world


----------



## Herbal~Jah

That McAfee guy was on the Alex Jones show today (well yesterday now sense its 1:36am)... www.infowars.com


----------



## amanitadine

^ yeah that bummed me out. thats not gonna do his case any good. The general rule of thumb is that ANYTHING you hear on Alex jones is complete and utter bullshit. The man is a shrewd charlatan who knows he can profit off how gullible, ignorant, and susceptible people (some) have become. Oh and stupid. 

He was on Joe Rogan as well. Joe I can stomach. Not devour, but stomach  he certainly reaches a wider audience extolling the virtues of psychedelics, and doesn't seem to be trying to build a pinchbeck/Leary/McKenna pedestal to jerk off from.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^not that _anything _on jones is bs, but most is (i'm just giving benefit of the doubt- even a broken clock is right twice a day.  could be wrong cuz i've never been on his site lol)

rogan's the effing man tho!!  love that guy 

wtf mcafee can't be that clueless to be so ignorant about PR, *especially* how alex jones would make _his _situation look.  The "i don't see myself as paranoid" shit just went out hte mf'ing window, sadly, whether or not his fears were completely legit or not


----------



## Cloudy

he just posted a BS blog post on his site just today carrying on about the MDPV 'allegations'.  Its pretty clear the guy was really using them and it wasn't some elaborate hokes.  He just wan'ts to keep the drug as far away from his name as possible (which is honestly the wisest move, considering the circumstances).


----------



## sekio

I think posting photos of you poking beads of alkaloid around in an Erlenmeyer flask are pretty solid evidence that you've been using drugs. There's no going back when you start a 30+ page thread about your super duper perv dust...


----------



## Jabberwocky

ya he's off his rocker if he thinks he's going to convince people that was a 'hokes' (  )


----------



## cj

^^^
But he really just wanted to be one of the cool kids with a 1000 posts on bluelight.


----------



## tackyspiral

^ i said this before in another thread but ....... there are other ways to get 1000 posts on bluelight.... just start a ridiculous thread in the lounge for instance
i read some of what he posted in his thread and he was pretty clearly into it


----------



## Jabberwocky

ya tacky i saw you say that b4, and it's obvi as hell- why on earth would you setup the most convoluted scenario with pictures and everything?  he's on too much tan if he thinks pushing that scenario (or going on jones) is helping his case.
/am surprised someone like him didn't see that coming- anyone know how it was broken that he was stuffmonger?  can't recall..


----------



## tackyspiral

^ its not impossible but its extremely improbable for someone to demonstrate the level of knowledge about a drug like that and also some strange chemical process which may or may not work to purify the drug lol


----------



## Cloudy

Its not just that, but the fact that he actually had a 'lab' set up going.  It was far more invested than just taking pictures of some beakers with colored liquid, or beakers with non-miscible liquids.  He could easily have researched some basics, done the thread with out investing so much in little specifics like he did.


----------



## Folley

Cloudy said:


> with out investing so much in little specifics like he did.



Sounds like a classic case of amphetamine induced "concentration"



I don't really see what the big fuss is about though. If this guy didn't put out anti-virus software as well, would it be a story at all.....? No. 

Kind of disturbing to think that 3 years from now my old posts about plugging amphetamines might be on vice.com for all to see


----------



## Jabberwocky

ya but he _did _ create anti-virus software and is known worldwide- he's not really 'normal' in any sense of the word, hence the interest.


----------



## Tommyboy

Well he logged onto BL today.

McAfee/Stuffmonger, I know you are reading this.  Reply at once!


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol no shit did he start nuking his old posts??

MR. MCAFEE- STOP TALKING TO ALEX JONES, AND TAKE EVERY LAST CENT YOU OWN TO THE BEST LAWYERS AND PR/LOBBY FOLK YOU CAN FIND.  The way you're handling this is a letdown considering how you seem to have handled everything else in life.


----------



## amanitadine

I've been in contact with him via his blog and quite a few emails. He is firmly denying ever trying MDPV at all, even though this whole case revolves around his relationship with said substance. I think we are not on "speaking" terms now as I was banned from the blog, and my new ID has its posts deleted automatically. He also hasn't answered my last proxies  email from his billion proxied accounts being rerouted through god knows where. Can't wait for what's next, it's sure to be a doozie! This story has made my week, just wish could have gotten a better scoop for me or my friends. He is a piece of work that McAfee! Thanks heavens for MDPV! I never would have predicted we would get so much mileage out of this puppy when I first tried it days out community custody. This molecule has some mileage!!

Edit- mods can you super archive this thread for posterities sake? I'm getting the feeling ( well, more than that) that John intends to edit the shit out of his posts to distance himself from "bath salts" now that he is a "person of interest" in a murder trial? Being a convict myself I am all for getting off on charges, but this thread is just too valuable to lose. Can you even edit a post once it has been archived? I'm not even suggesting keeping it open to the public un-edited, just a back up somewhere. History in the making here!


----------



## Jabberwocky

he's not really in a position to extol the positives of pv now that he's POI in a murder case, so not surprising he'll deny it to death..

regular bl'ers cannot edit archived posts.


----------



## cj

tackyspiral said:


> ^ i said this before in another thread but ....... there are other ways to get 1000 posts on bluelight.... just start a ridiculous thread in the lounge for instance
> i read some of what he posted in his thread and he was pretty clearly into it



Yeah but the idea of getting 1000 posts as a goal in itself is just absurd to me. Isnt he the one who admitted he was stuffmonger on here to some magazine? Its like at first he didnt care that people knew he was in deep with the PV but now he is trying to glass over it with some real  excuse.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

amanitadine said:


> I've been in contact with him via his blog and quite a few emails. He is firmly denying ever trying MDPV at all, even though this whole case revolves around his relationship with said substance. I think we are not on "speaking" terms now as I was banned from the blog, and my new ID has its posts deleted automatically. He also hasn't answered my last proxies  email from his billion proxied accounts being rerouted through god knows where. Can't wait for what's next, it's sure to be a doozie! This story has made my week, just wish could have gotten a better scoop for me or my friends. He is a piece of work that McAfee! Thanks heavens for MDPV! I never would have predicted we would get so much mileage out of this puppy when I first tried it days out community custody. This molecule has some mileage!!
> 
> Edit- mods can you super archive this thread for posterities sake? I'm getting the feeling ( well, more than that) that John intends to edit the shit out of his posts to distance himself from "bath salts" now that he is a "person of interest" in a murder trial? Being a convict myself I am all for getting off on charges, but this thread is just too valuable to lose. Can you even edit a post once it has been archived? I'm not even suggesting keeping it open to the public un-edited, just a back up somewhere. History in the making here!



It's not surprising he did that.  He should just man up and admit he did use MDPV/Bath salts since decades before bath salts or MDPV were around he was into drugs then, and he was crazy then too.


----------



## Cloudy

amanitadine said:


> I've been in contact with him via his blog and quite a few emails. He is firmly denying ever trying MDPV at all, even though this whole case revolves around his relationship with said substance. I think we are not on "speaking" terms now as I was banned from the blog, and my new ID has its posts deleted automatically. He also hasn't answered my last proxies  email from his billion proxied accounts being rerouted through god knows where. Can't wait for what's next, it's sure to be a doozie! This story has made my week, just wish could have gotten a better scoop for me or my friends. He is a piece of work that McAfee! Thanks heavens for MDPV! I never would have predicted we would get so much mileage out of this puppy when I first tried it days out community custody. This molecule has some mileage!!
> 
> Edit- mods can you super archive this thread for posterities sake? I'm getting the feeling ( well, more than that) that John intends to edit the shit out of his posts to distance himself from "bath salts" now that he is a "person of interest" in a murder trial? Being a convict myself I am all for getting off on charges, but this thread is just too valuable to lose. Can you even edit a post once it has been archived? I'm not even suggesting keeping it open to the public un-edited, just a back up somewhere. History in the making here!



Can you give us some summaries of the emails you passed between him?


----------



## Jabberwocky

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> It's not surprising he did that.  He should just man up and admit he did use MDPV/Bath salts since decades before bath salts or MDPV were around he was into drugs then, and he was crazy then too.



with his situation denial is the smartest route IMO.  Honesty is important, but with how drugs are demonized he'd be a complete fool to confirm that was him at this point.


----------



## amanitadine

His blog tells his side, which he stuck to during our emails. I repeatedly kept pointing out that he had knowledge of the physical characteristics of MDPV HCL, carbonate, and freebase that no lay man could have. That his pics of FB PV were the exact hue of said compound. That he knew how it reacted with various solvents and substrates, and even the SG of such. He claimed he learned all of this by reading erowid and bluelight. Ha. Gimme a fucking break. Things turned sour once I pointed out that his _behavior_ was spot on for someone with unlimited capital and too much PV, ie hundreds of cameras and audio recorders around his property, 6 armed security guards, all sorts of misguided conspiracy theories. He didn't like this and won't respond. I don't believe he made the "tan",  I think he deluded himself into thinking such via MDPV psychosis. 

Pretty Elaborate "hoax",  with all those pics and knowledge, and huge amounts of "legal highs" purchased for "comparison". There was more info shared and passed on but not suitable or respectful for a public forum. He is a nut and needs to lay off the PV. Go to his blog, the Joe Rogan podcast, or (ugh) Alex Jones and you will get the gist of it. His defense is pretty shaky. Who knows whether he killed the guy or not, but by laying out such obvious lies I don't place much tender in anything else he says. Of course it is natural to try and distance oneself from "bath salts" when you are a POI in a murder case. But MDPV is at the center of all this, and if he was canny he could use it as his defense _and_ still claim he was set up for murder. This story will continue. . . 

He comments on the blog, go check it out. But he now deletes a good number of messages that question him. . .


----------



## Jabberwocky

"and if he was canny he could use it as his defense and still claim he was set up for murder. "
presuming "canny" means 'high' or 'temp insane' then yeah it may be useful.  

it's obvi as hell the pv stuff wasn't a joke, and pretty damn obvi (IMO) that he has to deny that now under the circumstances; going over why he was definitely on pv is beating a dead horse.. guy just needs to lawyer up and move on with this shit, living on the run and consorting with alex jones and rogan* is not doing him any good (and is probably further evidence he's not thinking str8 due to pv or post-pv psychosis - actually scratch "post", since pv is legal in brazil and i imagine pv+fucking is about the only entertainment the guy has access to at this point.
(*i think rogan is an amazing guy and have incredible respect for him, while i loathe what i know about alex jones<won't even give him page clicks>, but having rogan in his corner isn't gonna help him in this situation)

/lol kind of arbitrary but how quickly you think his pm box filled up? ;P


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

bmxxx said:


> with his situation denial is the smartest route IMO.  Honesty is important, but with how drugs are demonized he'd be a complete fool to confirm that was him at this point.



OK but it has been confirmed that John McAfee was posting on here as StuffMonger and that he was or still does use bath salts/MDPV.  No amount of denial, lying, or trying to change the story will disprove this.  It's on the internet for everyone to see now, and it will *never go away*.

I just found this page on a google search and it's pretty funny how he now wants to deny he's ever used drugs let alone bath salts/MDPV.  Read the comments.

http://www.whoismcafee.com/stuffmonger-and-bluelight/


----------



## colorsinthevoid

Whether or not his "tan MDPV" was a hoax, the dude clearly ingests drugs like they're oxygen and is a total lunatic besides.

If he is really still near his compound, I'm mystified as to how he's managed to elude capture.  I visited Caye Ambergis a few years ago (he had already moved there at the time apparently) and it's just a tiny little strip of island a few miles long with only one real main road (and is only about 2 or 3 blocks wide).  He must be living in a goddamn submarine or something.


----------



## sekio

> I don't believe he made the "tan", I think he deluded himself into thinking such via MDPV psychosis.



this is right on the money as far as I can tell. he seemed to me to exhibit "rich white kid syndrome" where he can follow a recipe to make his dope but has no fucking clue what is actually going on.


----------



## Ody

I wonder if the 200 to 100 Chemists of note to John are fellow _'Infowarriors'_


----------



## Identity888

This thread should go to the 'Best of Bluelight' (eventually).

I do not know what is more hilarious: the story, his posts/blog or posts of the bluelighter's. Some of your posts are just homicidal.




> I am indeed that same Stuffmonger.  I, however, do not do drugs, and I am no chemist.  I am, however, a practical joker who does not mind investing months in a given joking enterprise.



Yeah, right :D MDVP is not a drug.. it is for practical joking only


----------



## Jabberwocky

okay for the last time: even people who ordinarily would be comfortable, or proud, to trumpet their pv adventures, cannot sanely do so once murder stuff comes up.  If you're a bl'er touting legalization, and find yourself before a judge for having some seeds in your car, you're unlikely to be so idealistic.

  I wouldn't be shokced if, speaking with him in person and hearing him say it was all an elaborate ruse, he'd wink while saying it; you'd know he was lying, i'd know he was lying, but now with circumstances changed he cannot be outright confirming it, he needs to keep whatever deniability he may have left here(admittedly, not too much and likely under "reasonable" in most ppl's opinions, but we're talking about belizean justice<on which i'm clueless> and a rich guy.  Things may not be determined as many think.  
Going over why it really was pv is beating a dead horse, and given he originally posted those exploits on bluelight instead of just asking questions - he could have asked stuff w/o flaunting the merits of tan-pv, or illustrating his approach to playing with it-  odds are that he too wanted such info shared but has had to switch course now.  ( i don't think he's truly "denying" it as much as he's unwilling to add extra nails to his proverbial coffin, so belaboring that it wasn't a hoax is not only pointless but missing the point)
[as a matter of fact i recall him specifically saying things to the effect of "sharing such info is proper" in that thread, but not gonna bother finding a little quote- it is in there tho.  he did want to help the 'common good' on this one, he's just unable to stay in that spot now, so yes any legal system will need to make the (pretty obvius case) it was him, but here on bl where it's 99.99999999999999% obvious it's kinda silly to keep rehashing it.  This guy broke into fame when he released anti-virus software to the world for free, so everything is in keeping with what we'd expect, including someone who's not stupid enough to tell the truth about it now that he's POI in  murder charge]



eeerrrrr....yknow this may make me sound kinda like an asshole, but why doesn't he just bounce outta belize?  like, 'flight from justice' and all that?  the dude has(or, if not, will likely again at some point) lotsa cash, and has computer skills- surely there's a friendly country on this planet that'd help hiim hide from belize lol.  Given that he's all but declared he was running the pv RC market and was moving solid amounts of product there as pv is legal, it's incredibly fair to say that, murderer or not, he WILL be declared one once those authorities there get him.  
I cannot imagine the cops/justice system there see his case as anything but the best example of where "the ends justify the means"; he would never get a fair trial, that much is true and not the psychosis of too much stims.


----------



## severely etarded

*Breaking: John McAfee Captured?*

*Breaking News: John McAfee Captured?*


> Date: December 1, 2012 at 6:57 pm- by News- Posted in McAfee Files- Comment(s): 392
> We have received an unconfirmed report that John McAfee has been captured at the border of Belize and Mexico.
> 
> More information as it is received.


http://www.whoismcafee.com/breaking-john-captured


----------



## Jabberwocky

no shit.  well, if you're innocent, good luck ya crazy bastard!

if you killed that guy (regardless of the dog-drama), then enjoy what's likely to happen..


----------



## tackyspiral

sekio said:


> this is right on the money as far as I can tell. he seemed to me to exhibit "rich white kid syndrome" where he can follow a recipe to make his dope but has no fucking clue what is actually going on.



whenever your real high it can just be fun to go through all these crazy processes lol


----------



## amanitadine

severely etarded said:


> *Breaking News: John McAfee Captured?*
> 
> http://www.whoismcafee.com/breaking-john-captured



I saw this yesterday. The blog is now down. So far, the only report of such is from the blog. There are several reasons to think that this might be a ruse, a distraction. But who knows. Wait and see. . . The saga continues. . .


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Big story in the New York Times about him today, says this:


> Some McAfee watchers have a different theory — namely, that he grew paranoid and perhaps psychotic after months of experimenting with and consuming MDPV, a psychoactive drug. These experiments were described in detail by Mr. McAfee himself, under the pseudonym “Stuffmonger” in a forum on Bluelight, a Web site popular with drug hobbyists.
> 
> So, here’s one hypothesis: Rich man doses himself to madness while seeking sexual bliss through pharmacology. Then shoots neighbor in a rage. Case closed, right? Ah, but those Bluelight posts were a ruse, Mr. McAfee would later blog, just one of the many pranks he has perpetrated over the years — part of a bet with a friend to see if he could create Bluelight’s largest-ever thread.
> 
> Here


----------



## Tommyboy

> Ah, but those Bluelight posts were a ruse, Mr. McAfee would later blog, just one of the many pranks he has perpetrated over the years — part of a bet with a friend *to see if he could create Bluelight’s largest-ever thread*.



We close all threads when they reach 1000 posts, so there is yet another flaw in his story.  Nice try though.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Tommyboy said:


> We close all threads when they reach 1000 posts, so there is yet another flaw in his story.  Nice try though.



who would try to start BL's largest-ever thread in ADD anyways, it's gotta be one of the least active subforums
/i'd just kinda been assuming he was running (and transparently whoring) [...] (belizean RC company lol)


----------



## severely etarded

bmxxx said:


> who would try to start BL's largest-ever thread in ADD anyways, it's gotta be one of the least active subforums
> /i'd just kinda been assuming he was running (and transparently whoring) am-hi-co (belizean RC company lol)



There's threads that have gone over a thousand posts here on BL. lol


----------



## tambourine-man

Failed.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/search.p...&order=descending&showposts=0&childforums[]=0


----------



## Jabberwocky

severely etarded said:


> There's threads that have gone over a thousand posts here on BL. lol



no fooling.  i never said otherwise.  it happens routinely.


----------



## severely etarded

bmxxx said:


> no fooling.  i never said otherwise.  it happens routinely.



no I know I was lol'ing at mcafee's excuse for the tan perv dust thread


----------



## mattnotrik

amanitadine said:


> I saw this yesterday. The blog is now down. So far, the only report of such is from the blog. There are several reasons to think that this might be a ruse, a distraction. But who knows. Wait and see. . . The saga continues. . .



It does indeed
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-arrested-Belize-police-tell-MailOnline.html

John McAfee has not been captured, despite a cryptic post on his own blog saying that he is in police custody.
Belize national police confirmed to MailOnline on Sunday that the whereabouts of the multimillionaire software developer are still unknown.
Additionally, authorities have issued no arrest warrant in the murder of McAfee's neighbor and fellow American Gregory Faull.


----------



## Tommyboy

If only he had used 'SWIM' he wouldn't be in this mess of having to deny his drug use.  



bmxxx said:


> no fooling.  i never said otherwise.  it happens routinely.



Once a mod gets to it they close it when it reached 1000 posts, so although a lot of them will make it to like 1008 posts or something, it's not like they go on forever.


----------



## amanitadine

It was in fact a ruse. He is out of belize, and traveling with a couple of journalists from Vice. (don't hold your breath). Supposedly Vice will post some video later today, according to McAfee. The saga continues. . . The "tan" must be running low, unless he makes the 17 year old girls  act as mules to pack his 20 kg around...

http://www.whoismcafee.com/i-am-safe/


----------



## Jabberwocky

vice?  
this case continues to pique my interest.


----------



## Mariposa

He's with the Vice guys now?  Whoa 

It really is interesting how all of this is unfolding.  Anyone have some popcorn?


----------



## Jabberwocky

better vice than alex jones.


----------



## Santa

I flew him out under cover of shadow-being darkness last night.

'tis the time of miracles!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Santa said:


> I flew him out under cover of shadow-being darkness last night.
> 
> 'tis the time of miracles!


hahahaha post-count win!!


----------



## capetowndown

ha:

http://gizmodo.com/5965295/vice-mag...source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Jabberwocky

wow


----------



## Jabberwocky

_"Which, you know, who knows, at this point._"
lol.


and 
"john mcafee is in guatemala, suckers"


----------



## capetowndown

so who wants to bet that, when these little VICElings are questioned/threatened by authorities for aiding and abetting a international fugitive, they crack right away.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

McAfee is still being a boring media whore.  He's never been one to *ever* keep a low profile.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i'd advise leaving the thread then, should help.


----------



## amanitadine

capetowndown said:


> so who wants to bet that, when these little VICElings are questioned/threatened by authorities for aiding and abetting a international fugitive, they crack right away.



No warrants have been issued. Thus, hardly aiding and abetting an international fugitive.


----------



## KillCops

www.vice.com/read/we-are-with-john-mcafee-right-now-suckers

I figured Hammiltons Pharmacopia would be on this case if anyone from vice but i'm glad he was smart enough not to get publicly involved.


----------



## amanitadine

Sure seems like a major amateur fuck up to post from a 4s with the metadata un-scrubbed, and the events following seem to indicate that is exactly what happened. But, Robert king, the photographer, is no amateur, and is hardly a hack. . .veteran war photographer who has been traveling and shooting in Syria as of late, and one would think such oversight wouldn't fly by him. Vice brought out the big guns to travel with the douchey editor. Maybe said editor was so excited to boast to the world he quickly sent it in, as his headline would indicate. But, this could (should) be a red herring.  Clever if so, stupid if not. Who the fuck knows at this point.

Rio Dulce is a lovely place though. Delta empties intonthe Caribbean, lovely tropical surroundings, crazy Garifuna communities, and lots of expats with questionable backgrounds and you can buy yourself incognito. If I were in that neighborhood I'd be hanging there. But surely not broadcasting to the world! Unless I wasn't actually there. . . .

The sequence of events seems to indicate this was not being smart, but being stupid. And so it goes. . .


----------



## 23536

Please let's don't expose any BL'ers identity.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^did you erase my post or did it somehow not submit?

*"More than 99.9 percent of anyone now living, John McAfee seemed to have spent every waking hour Carpe-ing the fucking Diem."*
amen.


----------



## Albion

VICE claim McAffee is to hold a press conference in the near future...Sounds like he's not all _that _fussed about staying hidden...

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/john...-he-just-hired-the-best-lawyer-in-the-country


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol at the 1-sided luvin


----------



## Albion

He's marrying that girl.


----------



## Jabberwocky

so he says (i read b4 linking that btw).  i don't think he's in the legal (or psychological) position to really make that kinda statement in a manner i'd believe.  and that's before the fact that she's his attorney's(read: lifeline's) daughter or niece or something.


----------



## foolsgold

what is she 16 ?


----------



## Diloadid

I've been keeping up on this. Makes me want to plug some MDPV if anything. lol


----------



## poledriver

*Vice - On the Run with John McAfee (Teaser)*



> Here is a small taste of the footage we have taken over the last five days with John McAfee.
> 
> Updates coming soon.



[video=youtube_share;Dy2g3Zmyy0A]http://youtu.be/Dy2g3Zmyy0A[/video]


----------



## 23536

They got him.  John Mcafee arrested in Guatemala.


----------



## slimvictor

http://edition.cnn.com/2012/12/05/world/americas/guatemala-mcafee-detained/?hpt=hp_t1




> Software mogul John McAfee could be deported to Belize on Thursday after being detained by immigration officials, a Guatemalan official said.
> 
> Authorities took McAfee into custody Wednesday, said Francisco Cuevas, a spokesman for Guatemala's president, Otto Perez Molina. He is accused of entering Guatemala illegally.
> 
> After weeks in hiding, the 67-year-old Internet security pioneer emerged publicly Tuesday in Guatemala's capital, hundreds of miles from the Caribbean island in Belize where his next-door neighbor was found dead.
> 
> Guatemala's foreign minister said earlier Wednesday that officials there did not know how McAfee entered the country and that there was no record of McAfee entering legally at any official border crossing.
> 
> McAfee's lawyer, Telesforo Guerra, filed a formal request for asylum with Guatemalan officials Wednesday. He said McAfee left Belize to escape police persecution.


----------



## Cloudy

I don't really any much sympathy for him, especially with how hes trying to milk as much media attention as possible.  Arrogant dumbass MDPV addict


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

23536 said:


> They got him.  John Mcafee arrested in Guatemala.



heh who didn't see that coming? 



			
				cloudy said:
			
		

> I don't really any much sympathy for him, especially with how hes trying to milk as much media attention as possible. Arrogant dumbass MDPV addict


qft


----------



## sekio

http://in.reuters.com/article/2012/12/06/belize-mcafee-arrest-idINDEE8B501X20121206



> (Reuters) - Guatemalan police arrested U.S. software guru John McAfee on Wednesday for illegally entering the country and said it would expel him to neighboring Belize, which he fled after being sought for questioning over his neighbor's murder.
> 
> McAfee, 67, who had been in hiding for three weeks, crossed into Guatemala with his 20-year-old girlfriend to evade authorities in Belize who wanted to quiz him as "a person of interest" about the killing of fellow American Gregory Faull.
> 
> "He entered the country illegally and we are going to seek his expulsion for this crime," Interior Minister Mauricio Lopez Bonilla said. McAfee was detained by Guatemalan police and a member of Interpol at the upscale Intercontinental hotel in Guatemala City.
> 
> Government spokesman Francisco Cuevas said McAfee would be expelled to Belize and he expected the process to be completed by early Thursday morning. McAfee's lawyer Telesforo Guerra said he would seek an injunction to have him released.
> 
> There is no international arrest warrant for McAfee. Police in Belize say he is not a prime suspect.
> 
> ...
> 
> There was already a case against McAfee in Belize for possession of illegal firearms, and police had previously raided his property on suspicion he was running a lab to make illegal synthetic narcotics.
> 
> He says he has not taken drugs since 1983.



lol


----------



## Tommyboy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylenedioxypyrovalerone

Haha, I like how the source under *Desired psychological effects* where it says _sexual stimulation/aphrodisiac effects_ is [this].


----------



## sekio

super perv powder bruv!


----------



## opi8

Just because he's THE McAfee, doesn't mean that he's not a human being. Of course he's done stupid shit, but I find it hard to believe that those picking shit on him now that he's been caught are angels either. He's still a person, ffs.


----------



## Jabberwocky

opi8- what "stupid shit"?  this isn't about his eccentricities (tho they are entertaining) it's about murder or him being targeted.
invoking "cast the 1st stone" rhetoric and white-knighting for his humanity is bit overkill, ya?


----------



## hthr007

> Software millionaire John McAfee has been taken to a Guatemala City hospital via ambulance after suffering a possible heart attack at the detention center where he is being held.
> 
> McAfee, 67 -- who may soon be deported back to Belize, where authorities want to question him about the shooting death of his neighbor -- was reportedly prostrate on the floor of his cell and unresponsive. He was wheeled into the hospital on a gurney, but when nurses began removing his suit, he became responsive and said, "Please, not in front of the press."
> 
> Earlier today, McAfee had complained of chest pains.
> 
> McAfee was scheduled to be deported to Belize later this morning, ABC News has learned. But a judge could stay the ruling if it is determined that McAfee's life is threatened by being in Belizean custody, as McAfee has claimed in the past several weeks.



Here


----------



## 23536

^^^



> Mycroft  •  3 hours ago
> MAYBE IT WAS JUST A VIRUS



Hope he's ok.


----------



## sekio

the running joke on slashdot is mcafee will get a 30 day free trial before he has to pay lawyer's fees. nyuk nyuk nyuk


----------



## adam west

lol


----------



## 25I_am_so_wonderfu

With the amount of misery and suffering this guy has profited from the people of the world, I really have no sympathy for him. Sorry but it's the true


----------



## sekio

*John McAfee Suffers Possible Heart Attack at Guatemala Detention Center*


> Software millionaire John McAfee has been taken to a Guatemala City hospital via ambulance after suffering a possible heart attack at the detention center where he is being held.
> 
> McAfee, 67 -- who may soon be deported back to Belize, where authorities want to question him about the shooting death of his neighbor -- was reportedly prostrate on the floor of his cell and unresponsive. He was wheeled into the hospital on a gurney, but when nurses began removing his suit, he became responsive and said, "Please, not in front of the press."
> 
> Earlier today, McAfee had complained of chest pains.


http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/john-...tention-center/story?id=17890926#.UMFWTnf4J8F



> There once was a man from Belize
> Who suffered from heart disease
> When offered revivial
> He'd cry for survival
> "Not in front of the press, please!"


http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/12/06/2131259/john-mcafee-collapses-at-guatemala-detention-center

What a fucking drama queen LOL
this is better than watching cable tv.


----------



## hthr007

^ I've been following it since it hit the media! I read the article at work today and couldn't wait til I could post it on BL.


----------



## amanitadine

I bet the comedown after a 3  year binge on "tan" MDPV is awful. It would break my heart too.


----------



## adam west

in good shape for 67


----------



## bluedolphin

At least give him credit for being the only person I am aware of to figure out the original "tan mdpv" was not really mdpv and then figuring out how to reproduce it.

Honestly, and I'm sure I'm not the only one... if I knew how to recreate the original "tan mdpv" I would probably still be smoking that shit to this day and living out of a gutter whoring myself out.

Considering how much of the stuff he's been raging, he seems to have a fairly level head about him.


----------



## tackyspiral

^ uh from my understanding he did not successfully reproduce it


----------



## sekio

From my understanding there never was any "tan MDPV", simply a bunch of strung-out stim users. As per usual with MDPV, I suppose.


----------



## Jabberwocky

failing to prove what it was doesn't disprove it; lots adn lots seemed to agree on _some _elusive variance that was very quantifiable..


----------



## tackyspiral

bmxxx said:


> failing to prove what it was doesn't disprove it; lots adn lots seemed to agree on _some _elusive variance that was very quantifiable..



key word elusive..... i have no idea about the stuff personally but i think there may be a good chance it existed at one point.... however if his method worked well then we would be able to prove it existed now wouldnt we?


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

bluedolphin said:


> Considering how much of the stuff he's been raging, he seems to have a fairly level head about him.



Please. 8) He's never been level headed, he can't handle success, having any money, or keeping a low profile both in the United States and in Belize.  Hanging out with VICE magazine and letting them take pictures of him and then putting the pictures online with the metadata still on them for everyone to see on the internet. Yeah that's really smart.


----------



## Jabberwocky

the word smart wasn't in that quote.  
/thought you couldn't do a mcafee thread?  seems you got a personal thing here lol


----------



## bluedolphin

Oh well, I haven't been following this closely at all until just recently. So maybe he didn't reproduce the "tan".

That was a pretty elaborate-ass thread to create though. I believe he might have actually reproduced the "tan" or at least created something better than mdpv.

MDPV is a shit drug, almost dysphoric and laden with side effects. The legendary OG tan MDPV I received several occasions around 5 years ago was something completely different.

It's funny how so many people are quick to say "it's delusional MDPV users coming up with this", when there are a lot of people who are otherwise not extreme drug users who have said there is an unmistakeable difference.

Personally, I never became addicted to any form of MDPV. I'm not a stim-head. I'm not psychotic. But I am able to recognize one hugely euphoric / smooth / desireable chemical from another which is only mildly euphoric / sucks / undesireable.

There is definitely a reason people wanted the "tan" back, and it had nothing to do with tolerance. It was like people who were doing cocaine suddenly had their supplies switched with caffeine.


----------



## tackyspiral

bmxxx said:


> the word smart wasn't in that quote.
> /thought you couldn't do a mcafee thread?  seems you got a personal thing here lol



lol i did come off a tad bitchy didnt i? my bad


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

bmxxx said:


> the word smart wasn't in that quote.
> /thought you couldn't do a mcafee thread?  seems you got a personal thing here lol



I find the whole McAfee thing to be sad and very comic in certain ways at the same time.  He's always been a media whore and was heavy into drugs long before bath salts/MDPV.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^it wasn't directed at you tacky ;]


----------



## tackyspiral

^ still i was a bit too bitchy...

also watch mcafees interview with cnn... its pretty ridiculous


----------



## Jabberwocky

link dat shit tacky!  
/whatcha upta this fine sat eve?  will i be seeing a lotya tonight?


----------



## tackyspiral

^ i watched it on tv... u can probly find it on youtube or somethinssss
oh the usual bluelight saturday night..... home alone hangin out


----------



## Jabberwocky

where's the man?  did you and the reallll little one watch the henderson ufc fight on fox?  tonight was a great night :]


----------



## Methox23

Edit: Found a later video blog of his.

Think this was published a couple of days ago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RLuLi0zgFqY


----------



## Jabberwocky

fyi you can delete same way you edit


----------



## Methox23

He denies the use of drugs. Interesting..

Another Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=t-rFFQX57Lk


----------



## Jabberwocky

how is admission going to help him??


----------



## slimvictor

> A lawyer for John McAfee says a judge has ordered the software company founder released from a Guatemalan detention center where he has been fighting deportation.
> 
> Lawyer Telesforo Guerra says the judge notified him verbally of the ruling, but that it may take a day for formal written notification to win McAfee's release.
> 
> Judge Judith Secaida did not return phone calls on Tuesday seeking to confirm the ruling.
> 
> Guerra said Secaida ruled McAfee's detention illegal, ordered him released, and gave him 10 days to put his immigration situation in order.



http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...qfmNNw?docId=176f1ef2ed334dd195064e687d4148bd


----------



## Jabberwocky

haha nice!


----------



## Jabberwocky

John McAfee (the movie)


----------



## Mechs

This is going to hold the title of best prank ever for years to come.


----------



## 2002Tii

bmxxx said:


> John McAfee (the movie)



And I thought it couldn't get any better


----------



## Methox23

Robert Downey Jr to play Mcafee is my vote


----------



## Jabberwocky

LOL that would be funny!  have been on a downey kick lately myself (ironman1+2, charlie bartlett, natural born killers, prolly more)

I was dumbfounded when i saw that, and still doubt this is close to movie-worthy...wouldn't be shocked to hear ZERO mention of this ever again lol


----------



## Identity888

Is this a preview of the movie or what?


----------



## 23536

People are afraid to merge on freeways in Los Angeles.


----------



## 23536

He's coming to Miami!

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012...E8BB1IY20121212?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews


----------



## Sherminator

^ 
Yup, Guatemala is deporting him to the US, he got what he wanted.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-20705370


----------



## ouchy

I am following this story "some". I am a software programmer, so McAfee was a pretty big deal to me way back when (I like hunting viruses, yada yada). Only recently did I find that it said that he was a bluelight member under the the moniker stuffmonger. I thought "Hey, I am a bluelight member too! I will go see what he was chatting about". Don't know if it was him, but wanted to have a look.

Conclusion: I yet again hate the media. To be clear, I don't dabble in the recreation side of drugs, so I have no reason to defend a drug (I do defend people though. They have a right to do whatever they want). But, on to the subject. This article http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/11/murder-suspect-john-mcafee-bath-salts-experiments
sliced and diced his post about creating tan MDPV, to make it look like as a blanket statement that MDPV made him all sorts of paranoid. When in fact that post said the oil was dangerous. 

Anyway.. My rant is the media needs to quote proficiently instead of making something it's not. Been there, done that. I stopped talking to reporters about different stuff in our little town because they always misquote for the thrill.


----------



## Jabberwocky

drugs are "two-faced" in many regards, and what some regard as a fun speed session, others regard as a means of making oneself insane.  There's no reason to suspect the media will ever focus on the positives of drugs (outside of pharms), which is sad because w/o respectable / authoratative ppl taking the mantel here it's left to criminals and junkies


----------



## 23536

Everyone I've talked to outside of Bluelight is convinced that this guy is guilty.  Are we enlightened here, are we naive, or are we homers?


----------



## Jabberwocky

we're allll types here ;]
/have no guess on it myself, seems likely enough but based on what we know there's no way to be sure.  Wouldn't be surprised either way given all the circumstances
//have yet to hear someone talk about this irl


----------



## Methox23

I personally believe he did not kill anyone, but I also believe he did use MDPV. Although he claimed not to.


----------



## Jabberwocky

between his association w/ the local gangster crews, his dogs dying, his fondness of guns, and previous tension w/ said neighbor, i find it highly possible - BUT of course t;his situation is tooo crazy and i don't think it's too big a stretch to think this was done by others either.  My gut tells me he either did it or had the gangsters do it, since his dogs were killed the day before, which could/would be a huge catalyst (we're going to have to accept large coincidences here if mcafee didn't do it)


----------



## 23536

Certainly he's one of the first people you would question in connection to the killing, but bear in mind that Belize has a murder rate more than twice that of fucking Mexico (source) and the victim was a rich guy who was probably a magnet for robbers.  It's a bit too easy in these cases for police to say let's blame it on the neighborhood bath saltz beast.


----------



## Jabberwocky

exactly.  we're talking a community of shady ex-pats, corrupt LE/politicians, in a couuntry w/ a murder rate through the roof and mcafee was heavily involved in distributing(not just R&D) of pv.  This could be anything, really.  occam suggests it's him but honestly i wouldn't be surprised at anything in this story.


----------



## nervousone

23536 said:


> Everyone I've talked to outside of Bluelight is convinced that this guy is guilty.  Are we enlightened here, are we naive, or are we homers?



Unless they have some personal insight that the general public does not than their opinion is just about as valid as your own.

Opinions are like assholes, we all got 'em.


----------



## phactor

amanitadine said:


> Stuff is looking pretty decent at 67 years old and on a 3-4 year super duper  tan PV XL binge! Especially the pics where he is posing with his tribal tattoos and the shotgun. The 17 year old local girlfriend don't hurt. Fuck RV's and Harleys, right? This is the new way to buck/embrace the inevitable age conundrum!



From one story I read, he was using testosterone. Obviously, that could be false, but it would not surprise me. That is one way to fight off age. Also, the guy seems to have a personality disorder or something. Also, "Ouchy", McAfee would be far from the first one to become paranoid from using stimulants combined with other issues. This guy just happened to have some money and means, so he took it to what seems like epic proportions. Hell, the guy basically sold paranoia for a living. He purported to be a supposed virus expert, but obviously made quite a bit of money over freaking people out. Look into the whole "Michelangelo Virus" debacle.


----------



## Jabberwocky

to be teh technical asshole, test doesn't fight aging, it actually INCREASES how quickly you age.  but it does make you more "youthful" at any given point (and i wholeheartedly endorse it as a "lifestyle" medication for aging men)  I'd actually be surprised if a guy like him _didn_'t, if i wasn't able to attribute his choice to a thought-out health concern.
/what is a "personality disorder"?  is his 'awesomeness'?
//wish this story didn't turn frigid the second he found himself some legal representation.  i understand it was more entertaining when we assumed he was in some hovel, snorting branded-packets of pv-analogues w/ barely-legal locals, but seriously wtf??  Surely there are some noteworthy updates at this point, but fuct if i know of or care to find them myself lol.


----------



## phactor

No, a personality disorder does not equal his "awesomeness". Look them up if you really do not know what they are.

Anyways, this is one of the crazier newswires involving BL that I can remember. I do not come on the site nearly as much as I used to, but this one brought me back.


----------



## DOB

how could that old bastard have that sexy young GF?


----------



## Jabberwocky

combo of local customs, $$, and bathsalts.  IMO.


----------



## hthr007

His last BL activity shows 12-18-2012. I wonder if it was actually him that logged in or authorities to try and get more "information" about him.


----------



## mattnotrik

hthr007 said:


> His last BL activity shows 12-18-2012. I wonder if it was actually him that logged in or authorities to try and get more "information" about him.



I think your working your brain a little too hard, why would they log on his account when every single one of his posts is made public. Probally logged in to see how much of a shit storm he has caused as hes such an attention seeking cunt, it was only a bet you know just needed to show his mates how much of a big boy he was.


----------



## hthr007

mattnotrik said:


> I think your working your brain a little too hard, why would they log on his account when every single one of his posts is made public. Probally logged in to see how much of a shit storm he has caused as hes such an attention seeking cunt, it was only a bet you know just needed to show his mates how much of a big boy he was.



Maybe to see if he had any PM's. But I agree with you 100% that he's an attention seeking cunt.


----------



## sekio

> It looks like the long and winding road of the John McAfee saga is going to continue for at least a little longer. McAfee posted a detailed blog post about how he was able to elude Belizean authorities and sneak out of the country. From the article: "'It’s visually interesting and it is mostly a happy story — in line with most Christmas stories,' he wrote. The former software executive describes an operation that was heavy in advance planning and trickery. He says he planted a lookalike (“my double — a man I have known for over 30 years and who years ago legally changed his name to John McAfee”) and had him picked up by authorities in the northern Belize-Mexico border, while he and a group of friends and reporters loaded up a truck and headed in the opposite direction, to a southern town called Punta Gorda. With the news that he’d been arrested broadcasting on a local news station, McAfee figured that checkpoint security would relax."



http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/12...s-world-how-he-fooled-cops-and-escaped-belize

My double — a man I have known for over 30 years and who years ago legally changed his name to sekio - approves.

It would be impressive if this man could whore himself out to the media any more than he already is.


----------



## nervousone

Which is worse, the amount on pandering and whoring he has put forth towards the media or the people who come to this thread and eat it up bit by bit?

McAfee's saga is just as bad as "Jersey Shore" and "Honey Boo Boo" and I can't believe this thread is as popular as it is.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol yeah, a world-known software developer living life to his idea of the fullest, is akin to honey boo boo.  
/why the fuck did you open the thread in the 1st place?  8)


----------



## nervousone

bmxxx said:


> lol yeah, a world-known software developer living life to his idea of the fullest, is akin to honey boo boo.
> /why the fuck did you open the thread in the 1st place?  8)



Obvioulsly he is a different character than Honey Boo Boo; however they are both symptoms of the same sick society who consumes this "Reality TV" (or in this case "Reality TV/Blog)  nonsense attempting to live out their own lives through someone elses. 

Numerous people in this thread have mocked him for pandering to the media and they are the exact same people who want to know every last detail of his "saga". It is sad really.

So no, McAffee is not akin to Honey Boo Boo. The people who obsess over this story are however akin to the people who obsess over Ms. Boo Boo.


----------



## Jabberwocky

nervousone said:


> Obvioulsly he is a different character than Honey Boo Boo; however they are both symptoms of the same sick society who consumes this "Reality TV" (or in this case "Reality TV/Blog)  nonsense attempting to live out their own lives through someone elses.


lol, okay..





> So no, McAffee is not akin to Honey Boo Boo. The people who obsess over this story are however akin to the people who obsess over Ms. Boo Boo.


I find this story fascinating, and imagine mcafee as an entertaining guy to know.  Honey boo boo literally turns my stomach (and i'll agree that she is a symptom of cultural rot).  WTF mcafee has to do w/ that, is beyond me.


----------



## sarita

lots of money honey.  Money makes all old men SEXY.  Was he stuffmonger????


----------



## Cloudy

I understand what you mean.  People these days are so into living vicariously.  So much so that is sicking to see.  Just like honey boo boo and jersey shore, the importance of these individuals in the TV programs or individuals like McAffee, is so insignificant yet they still attract the attention of millions of people.  If people really want to live vicariously and get something out of it, they should read a book (better yet a book series - i.e. A Song of Ice and Fire [based on myself].  With books you can live through the characters, all the while helping maintain healthy habits doing the brain some good.  Watching/reading/listening to crap like Jersey Shores, or celeberty gossip doesn't provide an individual with anything but stupid stories of stupid people not worth a second of time.


----------



## Jabberwocky

sarita said:


> lots of money honey.  Money makes all old men SEXY.  Was he stuffmonger????


did you read the thread, or the fucking _title _of the thread that you're posting in?  lol.


----------



## MONSTA!!

*John McAfee posts on Bluelight!*

Two years after moving to Belize, McAfee began posting dozens of queries on Bluelight.ru, a drug discussion forum. He explained that he had started to experiment with MDPV, a psychoactive stimulant found in bath salts, a class of designer drugs that have effects similar to amphetamines and cocaine. “When I first started doing this I accidentally got a few drops on my fingers while handling a used flask and didn’t sleep for four days,” McAfee posted. “I had visual and auditory hallucinations and the worst paranoia of my life.”

    McAfee indicated, though, that the heightened sexuality justified the drug’s risks and claimed to have produced 50 pounds of MDPV in 2010. “I have distributed over 3,000 doses exclusively in this country,” he wrote. But neither Emshwiller, Adonizio, nor anyone else I spoke with observed him making the stuff. So how could he have produced 50 pounds without anyone noticing?

    McAfee has a simple explanation: The whole thing was an elaborate prank aimed at tricking drug users into trying a notoriously noxious drug. “It was the most tongue-in-cheek thing in the fucking world,” he says, and denies ever taking the substance. “If I’m gonna do drugs, I’m gonna do something that I know is good,” he says. “I’m gonna grab some mushrooms, number one, and maybe get some really fine cocaine.

    “But anybody who knows me knows I would never do drugs,” he says.

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/the-bizarre-tale-of-john-mcafee-spymaster/


----------



## sekio

> “But anybody who knows me knows I would never do drugs,” he says.



jungle peevee lab proves otherwise

also this should be merged with the mcaffee wank thread already in progress



> “Maybe what happened didn’t actually happen,” John McAfee told Wired contributing editor Joshua Davis in Belize.



pee vee


----------



## daytryptr

Sounds like the desperate plea of someone who's already thoroughly self incrimindated, and to me, its about as well thought out as someone using swim in their posts here. And oh yeah, in the shit of PV psychosis, on top of being a wanted man. 

 I mean really read his guatemalian "press release".

A few possibilitys-

The CIA is involved, prob the only reason he was granted deportation rights, and not found shot in the back of the head somewhere, or found at all. Not surprising if so.

He is in fact really far into PV psychosis, and what he is muttering is complete psychotic pv babble, rightly so considering the self incriminating statements he made, regardless of his claims are true.

He's a fucked up piece of egotistical shit, who says he'd rather get some good cocaine or mushrooms, and then goes on to say how he justified "distributing X dosage units of PV, but not really just as a hoax". Sadistic and fucked up thing to do, so i feel no remorse for whatever happens to him at this point onwards, assuming he's not lying. Just a dumbfuck cunt face, attention whore if he is. 

Or the most badass obfuscation mastermind of his time, and the whole thing actually was made up to fool "all those hackers who want to be able to dick-swing about how they beat McAfee". If your so worried about your privacy like that, kill yourself, or go find some desolate place to live. Its not like your a IT professional yourself, or have a pile of money to litigate againsnt anyone who tries to "hack mr badass hacker".


Its pretty entertaining, but anything that comes out his mouth i consider fiction at this point. 

Just because he's john fucking macafee, doesn't mean he may have gotten way too deep into pv, and is skirting the edges of sanity/relatability to reality, it happens to important people too, not just that friend we all have. 

Or hey, bolivia could be saying, the government doesn't appreciate your encroachment onto our bosses territory (cocaine narco-cartels), and were glad you got out and all, but come back and you won't leave this country alive.

I have a feeling this is a legend that will live on in drug culture rittled with misinformation and media propaganda for years. If he was trying to troll, well, he just took the bar on a rocket-ship to the moon in that regard, and props for that. Not a very productive use of your time though.


----------



## DOB

did anybody saw that fit teen GF he had not so long ago? WTF how can sexy women like that can fuck with that old fart?


----------



## Methox23

DOB said:


> did anybody saw that fit teen GF he had not so long ago? WTF how can sexy women like that can fuck with that old fart?



$$$$$ and PV


----------



## amanitadine

DOB said:


> did anybody saw that fit teen GF he had not so long ago? WTF how can sexy women like that can fuck with that old fart?



Are you really so young and naive?? See post above mine. Law of the land. Well, the $$$ part, PV only in _Exceptional_ cases


----------



## DOB

amanitadine said:


> Are you really so young and naive?? See post above mine. Law of the land. Well, the $$$ part, PV only in _Exceptional_ cases



what teh funk is PV


----------



## TrYpTiCaL

Methylenedioxypyrovalerone=MDPV=PV=peevee


----------



## mattnotrik

Can we stop idolising this wanker please? Merge with other thread. So all the pages and pictures on BL where fake? Then im not going to believe a word that comes out of his mouth at all after that, thinking hes someone, hes just another man with money and an ego to go with it,.


----------



## Cranoo

What a fucking wierdo. This guy is the kinda person that scares me and very little scares me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cranoo said:


> very little scares me.


sure, buddy.


----------



## Cranoo

Ya don't believe me man? I grew up in the bad side of town my entire life. I must've had 500 fights in my time lol.


----------



## mattnotrik

Cranoo said:


> Ya don't believe me man? I grew up in the bad side of town my entire life. I must've had 500 fights in my time lol.



Not sure if serious, you after a blue peter badge or somethin?


----------



## crOOk

Cloudy said:


> Watching/reading/listening to crap like Jersey Shores, or celeberty gossip doesn't provide an individual with anything but stupid stories of stupid people not worth a second of time.


It's not about personal gain for these folks though. It's about fleeing from their own reality and finding comfort in dreaming of "the life" or looking down at those that are worse off than they are. Just looking at anything that is not their own misery. Itis about killing time, enduring it, not getting anything out of it. I've steered clear of tv for about 12 years now and while I don't think I'm any happier than I used to be, at least I have an idea of why I am miserable lol.


mattnotrik said:


> Not sure if serious, you after a blue peter badge or somethin?


Probably both! :D


----------



## L2R

they are making a movie
http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/25906/-crazy-directors-helm-mcafee-drama
i wonder if bluelight will be mentioned


----------



## Jabberwocky

we should start an email campaign to be damn sure we are..  i want my nuggets of wisdom from this thread copy/quoted ad nauseum throughout the flick 
/could also play a supporting role.
//srsly tho, a film will do him good.. something tells me he was unable to properly fill certain life-gaps/needs via the role of RC producer/distributor lol.


----------



## kaywholed

mr norton probably framed him


----------



## yucatanboy2

Bluelight is getting a lot of press on Dateline on TV right now thanks to the McAfee case.


----------



## T N T

*John McAfee Uses This Forum. Bluelight was just on Dateline NBC.*

So Bluelight was just on Dateline NBC.

I'm watching the new Dateline right now about John McAfee, the McAfee Anti-Virus Software mogul that's wanted for murder and running a huge scam etc, etc.. He was in Belize and supposedly fled the country. Anyways, you can just Google him and read what's going on, it's crazy.

So I was watching the show and all the sudden they started talking about drugs, they said he was a frequent user of the website Bluelight.ru, then they showed a post he made talking about his love for a certain drug, not sure which one but it started with an H and it was 3-4 letters, like HVPD..? Or something like that. 

Anyways, just thought it was pretty cool to see the website on Dateline and finding out John McAfee posts here, crazy stuff!!


----------



## poledriver

^ mdpv I believe.


----------



## papa

we're famous now..


----------



## luckyshot04

I am really not surprised, but from what I read of Mcafee's post, he seemed to be intelligent (Not a MDPV guy, never seen or used it) just from his writing.

You have to see the big picture; It is free to create an account here or lurk without registering.  It has always amazed me at the number of active users here on the site.  Right now, I am showing 2,117 active users (100 members and over 2000 guests; Sign up people!) and over 4.7 million threads.  That's insane in my book.

Opiophile was my source before I found bluelight but I have made a clean break for this site.  I don't even bother with Opio, even if it was free, bluelight has so much more!  I have gained an extraordinary amount of knowledge and HR material.

With that being said, you know there is more than one famous person on this board; I would assume being famous, you would troll the board without registering.  I did a reality show once on TLC, small time deal.  The show was cancelled after a few seasons; But in short, the city where I was attending college after I did the show, I got recgonized all over the place.  Even at a fucking college football game (Division One).  So, I can relate a little to the scrutiny one would get being plastered on the TV or movies all the time; It sucks after a while, the "Don't I know you?" or "Hey, can I shake your hand, get a pic with ya?"...Fuck, I stayed indoors most of the time while my episode aired for a few months.  It got to be overwhelming and I had a hard time working (I worked at the liquor store); This is when I got hooked on drugs; My dentist started calling me "Hollywood" since we did a little filming in L.A., her husband (the city Assistant District Attorney) was a regular at the liquor store, and she started me off on Lortab 5's and I worked my way up to Perc 10's with her.  I got 52 one month, insane.

But you know the celebs are here, but who in the fuck would want to meet McAfee...Just curious, he is accused of murder and he got rich creating an anti-virus program.  I really couldn't classify him as a celeb because I would assume most peole didn't know who he was or could't recognize him before the murder inquiry.  

It is wild though that he put his stamp on this site.  Interesting!


----------



## Mariposa

Oh, we're famous!  Yikes   Not again  

If stuffmonger, who now lives in Portland, would like to meet me over coffee, it might bring him back a bit of journalistic integrity.

We shall see what happens.

http://www.oregonlive.com/business/index.ssf/2013/01/john_mcafee_arrives_in_portlan.html


----------



## Mariposa

Addition: I sent stuffmonger a PM.  His messages have received their quota, no doubt because of the media attention.

I would like stuffmonger to meet with me - in a public place - because he and I appear to be in the same town.  I would like to sit down and have a conversation with stuffmonger, and since I'm not his subject of choice (nor do I do his drug), I'd like if he would drop the pretense and meet with someone who will listen.


----------



## 23536

^I thought he was staying in Miami Beach.


----------



## poledriver

> I would like stuffmonger to meet with me - in a public place - because he and I appear to be in the same town. I would like to sit down and have a conversation with stuffmonger, and since I'm not his subject of choice (nor do I do his drug), I'd like if he would drop the pretense and meet with someone who will listen.



Good luck with that.


----------



## DrunkardsDream

Mariposa said:


> If stuffmonger, who now lives in Portland, would like to meet me over coffee, it might bring him back a bit of journalistic integrity.
> 
> We shall see what happens.
> Addition: I sent stuffmonger a PM.  His messages have received their quota, no doubt because of the media attention.
> 
> I would like stuffmonger to meet with me - in a public place - because he and I appear to be in the same town.  I would like to sit down and have a conversation with stuffmonger, and since I'm not his subject of choice (nor do I do his drug), I'd like if he would drop the pretense and meet with someone who will listen.



You are way too old for him.  He likes his "women" *very young* and not even the legal age of 18 uke:


----------



## amanitadine

23536 said:


> ^I thought he was staying in Miami Beach.


 He went quick to Portland for a spell to collaborate with the fella doing the graphic novel about his life, the same guy who ran his blog. Shame, this "graphic novel" almost certainly contain the only interesting thing about this guy in years. . .his MDPV odyssey. That which brought him to our eyes and attention. The murder withstanding.  So how will they contextualize  all the paranoid scenes with everybody after him trying to kill him? Certainly not MDPV psychosis! Boring.


----------



## Venrak

He will become Schizophrenia Man


----------



## psood0nym

Maybe I overlooked it, but I didn't see the most recent Wired feature about McAfee linked to yet so here's "John McAfee's Last Stand".  Once again, Bluelight is mentioned. I never pay much attention to community drama so to be honest this is my first exposure to Stuffmonger's stuff-mongering saga. He seems like a colorful character, maybe a paranoid stimulant addict, and an unabashed manipulator of the media (it's hard to imagine the two Russian roulette incidents in the feature weren't planned ahead of time for dramatic effect). I wouldn't call his efforts here harm reduction, but it's an easy stunt to forgive because rich fuck pranksters amuse me. 

Speaking of stunts ... to Bluelight's own self-styled Spanish butterfly: for your own sake I hope you don't get your wish, but if you do make sure to post a lewd pic of yourself holding an Uzi in one hand and McAfee's cock in the other in the Nudie thread.


----------



## RedLeader

^That's an interesting read, and as someone who has been casually following this case over the past few months, that article filled in certain pieces.  

Interesting how at the end of the article, it subtly hints at McAfee's other girlfriend, Amy Emshwiller, possibly having motive for committing the murder.  Given that this is the first time I'd ever even heard about her (before I just knew of the other one with whom he did the escaping), it's really the first time I've heard of a an actual alternate theory to either a guilty McAfee or it being the Belize forces committing the murder. 

Kinda opens the door for some conspiracy-theories...

McAfee spoke on BL about passing around his local area thousands of doses of the "tan MDPV."  And then here in this artcile, McAfee's speaking negatively about narcotics trafficking in this town, Carmelita, near where he stayed, and his efforts to rid the town of such drug crime.  So perhaps what was really going on was that in lowering the amount of illegal drug traffic, he could then try and grab local market share with stuff like his PV.  Heck, the article profiles the guy's life as one giant con for various market shares in order to make money.  Faull very well could have poisoned the dogs in a druken rage,  not knowing that one of McAfee's girls had a personal thing against those who poison dogs.  McAfee awakes to the news that Faull was killed, personally suspects Emshwiller, and hits the road because an honest investigation might clear his name from the murder, but would bring to light his distribution of bath salts in the area and might put those close to him in danger.  Also, running and denying everything was a "best case scenario" for everyone involved on both the murder charge and on drug-distribution.


----------



## Jabberwocky

or maybe his competition [vendorname censored] just hit his neighbor cuz mcafee's too protected/paranoid?(killing his neighbor, of course, having similar/same effect to the "competitor in local RC scene" problem)
[[vendorname censored] is "the" rc game in belize, where mdpv is still a legal, OTC product.  mcafee was *clearly* involved in their local market, and probably not as lightly as he had implied.  i've been told he's not one/the same with am-hi-co company.  regardless of companies/brands, i imagine that trying to walk into the mdpv market in belize is about as "acceptable" as walking into any hardcore narcotic scenes in 3rd world countries; there's $ and drugs, then there's a rich, white expat hopping in.  he bribes cops, gangsters, etc off the bat..i find it more likely that he was trying to setup commercial shop for pv analogues than anything else, and it'd be quite a coincidence if faulke's death was wholly unrelated to any of this]


----------



## psood0nym

papasomni said:


> we're famous now..


We've been secretly famous for quite awhile I suspect, just not exposed. Bluelight has come up occasionally in the first 10 Google results of mine in searches unrelated to recreational drugs. Bluelight is the largest recreational drug website I know of.  Any new designer drug, and anything related to it, shows up among the first results here, and unlike other sites we at least have some principles and connections to academia. That's part of why this is the only large drug board I'm a member of.


----------



## poledriver

Yeah, i report on quite a few drug busts and have been for a while (mostly in AUSDD and sometimes in DITM) and i often see them in the first 10-20 google searches if I am looking for anything similar, or the exact case/bust.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i have little clue as to bl's 'notoriety', but fwiw google results for you that show bluelight are likely tailored (google customizes to the user ;] )


----------



## severely etarded

^ according to alexa.com, Bluelight.ru is now ranked somewhere near 4500 in the US, drugs-forum.com now 5500


----------



## researcher9

*Still at large*

John McAfee claimed that his entire involvement with BL was a hoax to win a bet and that he has been clean and sober since 1983 without slip or relapse. He claims the entire EADD thread with the pictures of MDPV he posted was a fake and BL members were mostly too dumb to see it. The things he says about this site are real nasty - like the idea of making addicts (like he sez all BL peeps are) chase after tan myth and take more drugs was funny. Seems like a sick dude -

Check out this site it has lots of details about the case: www.john-mcafee.com

Teen prostitutes - dog sex - murder - fun fun fun


----------



## 23536

severely etarded said:


> ^ according to alexa.com, Bluelight.ru is now ranked somewhere near 4500 in the US, drugs-forum.com now 5500



Weird: according to that website, the most popular search on Bluelight is for the phrase "sendified pil".  What is sendified pil?


----------



## foolsgold

nasty twat this site has helped countless people over the years


----------



## researcher9

foolsgold said:


> nasty twat this site has helped countless people over the years



you said it! lots of help for stuffmonger in that thread too - nothing but lies insults bout us since! whoismcafee.com takes no comments - only shills or John McAfee talking to himself and dissing BL

the man boasted of distro many keys of peev - now says a joke....now sez his teen whores used as spies to wiretap belize officials.....sez dog sex bestiality was a joke.....says he didnt murder greg faull but runs like he did....now a comic book!! hope the pv in oregon is good

lol


----------



## severely etarded

researcher9 said:


> John McAfee claimed that his entire involvement with BL was a hoax to win a bet and that he has been clean and sober since 1983 without slip or relapse. He claims the entire EADD thread with the pictures of MDPV he posted was a fake and BL members were mostly too dumb to see it. The things he says about this site are real nasty - like the idea of making addicts (like he sez all BL peeps are) chase after tan myth and take more drugs was funny. Seems like a sick dude -
> 
> Check out this site it has lots of details about the case: www.john-mcafee.com
> 
> Teen prostitutes - dog sex - murder - fun fun fun



Ahhh yeah... and Bill Clinton never had any sexual relations with Monica Lewinsky either. It was all a big hoax cooked up by the republican party.


----------



## researcher9

severely etarded said:


> Ahhh yeah... and Bill Clinton never had any sexual relations with Monica Lewinsky either. It was all a big hoax cooked up by the republican party.



LOL

fellatio != sex 
dog sodomy != sex
mdpv != drugs
im testosterone != drugs
dirtpoor teen hookers  != immoral
murder != bigdeal


----------



## Methox23




----------



## L2R

Haha


----------



## poledriver

haha classic.


----------



## opi8

Bizarre.


----------



## severely etarded

Methox23 said:


>



Lol wtf


----------



## Skorpio

http://www.john-mcafee.com/

This site is absurd. Like read into it, some dude made this site to stick it to Mcafee, is apparently getting stalked.

It is probably all John Mcafee simply trolling to stay somewhat relevant, because there is something off about all of the precedings.


----------



## Methox23

severely etarded said:


> Lol wtf



I wouldn't recommend sex, drugs or insanity for everyone, but they've always worked for me. - Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Just A Guy

foolsgold said:


> nasty twat this site has helped countless people over the years



You said it, bro! What a douche.


----------



## foolsgold

Just A Guy said:


> You said it, bro! What a douche.



cheers mate as always


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Haha ohh yeaa back it up.

That vid is classic


----------



## foolsgold

must be it even got a chuckle on muchosucko where i first saw it


----------



## OutbakJak

OK, call me crazy but I made an account just to comment on this story, on a thread that's been dead for two years. I've been up for four hours reading about all of this from multiple sources, including most of the original thread started by McAfee.

The most interesting page and culmination of information on this series of events (IMO) can be found here:
http://www.iandennismiller.com/posts/the-mystery-of-stuffmongers-pure-tan.html

So many BL'ers have shut down his original thread as a joke because of their inability to recreate his "pure tan" and because of McAfee's claim that it was all a hoax. However, he only claimed that it was all a joke because he feared that evidence linking him to a drug such as MDPV, or any recreational drug use, could be used against him in the case of the murder of Gregory Viant Faull.

McAfee posted on Nov. 20 2012 to his own website acknowledging that he was, in fact, stuffmonger, and that his entire thread was a joke. This was only 8 days after the murder of Mr. Faull, not likely a coincidence.

McAfee moved to Belize, and in the beginning of 2010 he hired a Harvard graduate (Allison Adonizio) who specialized in bacterial research, quite specifically the Pseudomonas bacteria which he later claimed in his BL thread to believe to be responsible for his success with "Pure Tan" MDPV. By September of 2010, Ms. Adonizio left QuorumEx due to the wild goings on in the millionare's complex. So here is my two cents:

I believe that Ms. Adonizio was hired under false pretense, and then told to divert her attention away from her antibacterial research and towards his MDPV/date-rape drug research (AKA "Stuffmonger's Pure Tan," or "SPT"). He states in multiple sources that he is working with Adonizio on a drug to enhance the female libido, another statement that he later claims to be a joke, but it bears heavy semblance to the hyper-sexual nature of the drug that his BL counterpart seems to be so fond of. She left QuorumEx in September, and two months later McAfee turned to Bluelight for assistance with his drug research in her absense.

So, not trying to stir up more discussion on the purified MDPV, since it's long since become impossible to obtain any form of the drug in most countries anyway... BUT, while Mr. McAfee was obviously joking in many of his statements, including statements posted in his BL thread, I'm JUST saying, there really may have been some credibility to stuffmonger's claims all along. Either he was completely delusional as to how much better his "version" of the drug was, he was actually developing a new date rape drug, or he was really onto something with his "SPT." Maybe all of the above.

Oh and just another interesting tidbit from one of the many articles I've come across:

"I do more digging and contact others from McAfee's past. From what I'm able to piece together, it seems that McAfee has a long-standing interest in drugs that when given to women increase their willingness to engage in sexual intercourse. What's more, he has used them on women who were initially unresponsive to his advances."

I don't know if anybody will even read this, but this is one of the greatest scandals of our time and I hoped to add a little more perspective to the topic. I will post sources for my information at the bottom of my post.

-Outbak

http://www.iandennismiller.com/posts/the-mystery-of-stuffmongers-pure-tan.html
http://www.whoismcafee.com/stuffmonger-and-bluelight/
http://gizmodo.com/5958877/secrets-...-john-mcafees-heart-of-darkness?post=54132954
https://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/201305/dancing-madman


----------



## crOOk

Wow. Nice work, man!!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## OutbakJak

No problem! I have come to the personal conclusion that McAfee is a sociopath, and a very bright and charismatic one as well (you know, like Hitler, Dahmer, Bundy, etc.). Millionare sociopath = vast influence and bad things for the world. The more people who know about this the better, as it could severly limit his support in the future. 

I've actually got a little more to say here. Lol. I can't keep away from this story.

I would REALLY love to hear more from Ms. Allison Adonizio, because if there is ANYONE in the world who could shed some light on the true nature of McAfee's research in Belize, it would be her. Unfortunately I imagine that upon being hired she most likely would have been required to sign over all of her future research with QuorumEx as the company's intellectual property and would in that case be legally unable to divulge such information. Not to mention the fact that she is terrified of the man. It has been stated in media sources that Adonizio is too afraid to speak much on the issue. She has herself also stated that McAfee was a terrifying and agressive man. In another article McAfee himself claims that Adonizio _"destroyed all of the results, research samples, and hard drives before fleeing the country." _If this did in fact happen, and Adonizio did destroy the research data, it would cement my belief that a desparate McAfee turned to Bluelight for assistance in recovering/continuing his lost research.

This portion of his story may be truth, as it seems McAfee has mastered the art of mixing in a little bit of truth with a lie to make it more viable. One of a master liar's greatest weapons.

Perhaps Adonizio couldn't bear the guilt of knowing that she had been helping him develop an incredibly potent date rape drug (he claims that his purified MDPV was fully effective at ~2mg per dose, a dose that would be undetectable in a bevereage or food, and make it just _that_ much easier to slip to someone) and she destroyed the research in order to clear her conscience.

This would also explain her unwillingness to speak on the subject in fear of what McAfee might do. Adonizio stated in an e-mail to Jeff Wise that _"__He liked to hint that he had connections to dangerous criminals, implying that he could have her ex-boyfriend killed: 'I have someone who can take care of that,' he told her."_ (http://gizmodo.com/5958877/secrets-schemes-and-lots-of-guns-inside-john-mcafees-heart-of-darkness) so I imagine she has good reasons for fearing him.

In a final discussion with Jeff Wise in January 2012, Adonizio states that _"__McAfee handed out pharmaceuticals without a medical license."_ (https://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/201305/dancing-madman)

This statement supports stuffmonger's claims in the original thread that he had _"distributed over 3,000__ doses exclusively in this country."_

One final note here, it seems BL moderator *Transform *called it/said it best back in 2011 stating _"really this seems like BL's amateur chemists trying to help a a jungle scientist with his project, when actually it may be a business trying to develop the next 'benzo fury.'"_

My current conclusion is just that: BL'ers were unable to reproduce the results that McAfee had attained because, as a genius and an entrepeneur, he most likely left out steps, injected false information, etc. in order to protect the exact nature of his research, probably to prevent others from discovering and patenting what he had found before he could do so himself. This allowed him to collect advice and tips for synthesis without having to get too close to anyone (at the time he began posting in the forum he had already become anti-social and rightly so, all previous visitors to his complex saw him as a madman and widely disapproved of the events that occurred there), and without having to reveal enough of his research data to put his project at risk of being developed by another chemist or pharmaceutical company. I believe he developed something there, a chemical that may never see mass production.

...or perhaps he's already capitalizing on that research. I wonder if there are any novel RC's that have surfaced in the last three years that fit the description of "stuffmonger's pure tan"? The world may never know...

-Outbak


----------



## crOOk

Dude you're so dead. :D

I actually know a sociopath. He spends his days as a surgeon on coke and booze, has 5 'girl friends' at once who he loves to drive into suicide. Best part I'm the only one he's honest to about this. :D

Keep us updated man, this is good stuff.


----------



## foolsgold

crOOk said:


> Dude you're so dead. :D
> 
> I actually know a sociopath. He spends his days as a surgeon on coke and booze, has 5 'girl friends' at once who he loves to drive into suicide. Best part I'm the only one he's honest to about this. :D
> 
> Keep us updated man, this is good stuff.



hahaha


----------



## rubixcubensis

Check out what StoneHappyMonday said in John's original thread: 

You're interesting, I'll give you that. But I'd trust you about as far as I'd trust McAfee anti-virus software. Or about as much as I'd trust someone who gives a boat to the Belize drug squad. That kinda thing.

Whatta prediction


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

A lot of people know that McAfee is a sociopath/psychopath, and burnt out from way too many drugs as he looks like shit for his age and is in bad health both physically and mentally.  He's also not nearly as rich as he likes to claim.


----------



## forgotten_username

OutbakJak said:


> OK, call me crazy
> 
> he was actually developing a new date rape drug



He should have focused his "gifts" on makin some *Methaqualone




*


----------



## sigmond

supposedly this guy was arrested for a d.u.i recently.

caught with Alprazolam and guns..


----------



## endotropic

First former Bluelighter as president of the United States?

John McAfee: US presidential bid for anti-virus mogul


----------



## jammin83

Kind of gives us a bad rap don't ya think? Like were all purifying sketchy stimulants and then want to run for president kind of thing?


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Yea, but if people actually ( and by ppl I mean non bluelighters and the typical idiots that gobble up the sensational drug hysteria that theedia loves to pump) knew the purpose of bl, harm reduction ect then possibly they wouldn't think everyone on the site is purifying rc's and murdering ppl.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I saw a true crime TV show about McAfee.  He lives in Lexington Tennessee, and is still extremely paranoid and probably still using bath salts or now even flaka.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...fe-Tennessee-armed-ready-government-raid.html

http://money.cnn.com/2015/08/07/news/john-mcafee-arrest/

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/08/06/john-mcafee-on-arrest-i-was-impaired.html

He was convinced that people picking up trash/recyclable materials early in the morning were going to kill him.


----------



## adder

I remember stumbling upon his thread about tan MDPV. Well, I was kind of envious about his lab and I thought it was such a waste as he clearly had little idea about what he was really doing. It seems like he had everything to figure out the structure of "tan MDPV" if it really exists and is a different chemical than MDPV (the effects of drugs change over time as you use more and more...). Just imagine how many resources are wasted by billionaires worldwide... With so much money it would be so much more beneficial to start a private science university to provide talented people with high-end equipment.


----------



## sigmond

It is near certain that the authors of America’s “Declaration of Independence” and Lincoln’s “Gettysburg Address” — texts of agonizing beauty in the face of today’s harsh realities –could not have anticipated a world in which spy cameras are hidden in cactuses, the Government surreptitiously parses our verbal communications and the concept of privacy is fast approaching extinction. They could not have anticipated a world in which information is the prime commodity of exchange, at the expense of Grace, Compassion, Solitude and the remaining fragile components of the besieged human heart. What they did anticipate is that Governments, no matter how powerful, will always hunger for more power, and that Power inevitably corrupts. 

Governments are composed of human beings, and all of the frailties that humans possess are absorbed into these Governments, and become active within these Governments. Hatred, anger, jealousy, fear, greed, distrust and the whole host of afflictions that humans must bear, lurk just beneath the surface of civility displayed by “Government”. 

When individuals become angry with one another, an injury of some sort will likely occur. When governments become angry, entire civilizations are wiped out. When individuals become greedy, they are no longer invited to dinner. When governments become greedy, starvation afflicts the weaker nations. When people become fearful, other people avoid them. When governments become fearful, the populace is included among those elements that the government fears, and the populace has nowhere to go. These truths are self-evident to anyone who cares to look with the right kind of eyes.

More than 200 years ago, a document called the “Declaration of Independence” was penned, by some of the greatest minds in the history of civilization: “We hold these truths to be self-evident; – That people are endowed with certain unalienable Rights, – That among these Rights are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. – That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among People, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. – That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or abolish it.”

A scant 4 score and 7 years after these words were written, a gaunt President Lincoln stepped onto one of the bloodiest battlefields in human history to admonish his current, and all future generations, to bear the responsibility of we, the Governed:

“We must now dedicate ourselves to the great task remaining before us — that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion — that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain — that this nation shall have a new birth of freedom — and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.”

I live in a country that has passed so many laws that, at an average reading speed, would take me 600 years to read, reading 24 hours a day. I am protected by a government that invades my privacy so that it can assure me that I am not the enemy it is protecting me from. I live in a country that is governed by people largely illiterate in cyber security (as proven by the multiple government computer hacks) - yet cyber warfare is now the means if war. My government is dysfunctional. For the 300 million other Americans - you are in the same boat with me.

So stand with me to protect our freedom – John McAfee


----------



## sigmond

Stuffmonger said:
			
		

> I live in a country that has passed so many laws that, at an average reading speed, would take me 600 years to read, reading 24 hours a day. I am protected by a government that invades my privacy so that it can assure me that I am not the enemy it is protecting me from. I live in a country that is governed by people largely illiterate in cyber security (as proven by the multiple government computer hacks) - yet cyber warfare is now the means of war.



+ 1


----------



## SmokingAces

Lets hope he finally gets his comeupance then, this guy is a complete trashbag. Compulsive liar and quite possibly a dog rapist. Shoot him!


----------



## Negi

If his clowning around is what it takes to bring more attention to cyber security and government spying I'm willing to accept it.


----------



## iamthesuck

I've been watching a lot of interviews with him. He seems pretty paranoid, but all of the shit he's gone through, I can understand it. This dude seems amazingly sincere. He's a genius for sure. His lab was apparently for anti-biotic purposes. And with the shit that Belize did to him, I believe him.


----------



## SmokingAces

^ well he's fooled you. He was working for a legal highs company at the time, he gave money to the Belizian drugs squad, and you think he was messing around with anti biotics?


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

He posted this on Twitter:


I am asked:

"What are your drug credentials?"

I have but one:

I was, and still am,
A friend
Of the Legendary "Stuffmonger"
Of Bluelight fame.

You scoff!!!!

But it is the God's honest truth.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236255187007934469


----------



## andyturbo

GoddessLSD-XTC said:


> He posted this on Twitter:
> 
> 
> I am asked:
> 
> "What are your drug credentials?"
> 
> I have but one:
> 
> I was, and still am,
> A friend
> Of the Legendary "Stuffmonger"
> Of Bluelight fame.
> 
> You scoff!!!!
> 
> But it is the God's honest truth.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236255187007934469



AWESOME!!!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

GoddessLSD-XTC said:


> He posted this on Twitter:
> 
> 
> I am asked:
> 
> "What are your drug credentials?"
> 
> I have but one:
> 
> I was, and still am,
> A friend
> Of the Legendary "Stuffmonger"
> Of Bluelight fame.
> 
> You scoff!!!!
> 
> But it is the God's honest truth.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236255187007934469



Twat!


----------



## S.J.B.

GoddessLSD-XTC said:


> He posted this on Twitter:
> 
> 
> I am asked:
> 
> "What are your drug credentials?"
> 
> I have but one:
> 
> I was, and still am,
> A friend
> Of the Legendary "Stuffmonger"
> Of Bluelight fame.
> 
> You scoff!!!!
> 
> But it is the God's honest truth.


That is terrific.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## phenethylo J

iamthesuck said:


> I've been watching a lot of interviews with him. He seems pretty paranoid, but all of the shit he's gone through, I can understand it. This dude seems amazingly sincere. He's a genius for sure. His lab was apparently for anti-biotic purposes. And with the shit that Belize did to him, I believe him.






SmokingAces said:


> ^ well he's fooled you. He was working for a legal highs company at the time, he gave money to the Belizian drugs squad, and you think he was messing around with anti biotics?


He was working on creating a drug that could cure world hunger.


----------



## MindlessBilly

He refused the AstraZeneca so its only a matter of time a cross species flu/cold/respratorie issues is a side effect of wide  adrendohrome is only answer. , I look forwards to devouring a young body or adrenigsl glands that will prolomg my life long and peoptuous .


----------



## schizopath

Gg. Good riddance. Btw im a leftist, leave me alone!


----------



## embryo923

He was obviously assassinated, watch his interviews, he says all the time the gov't is after him and he would never kill himself, he had security guards with guns around him everywhere he went.


----------



## andyturbo

RIP Stuffmonger!


----------



## andyturbo

hylite said:


> What did his tattoo say ?


Hylite!! I fucking miss you!


----------



## Jackal

hylite said:


> What did his tattoo say ?




$WHACKD


----------

